# G-FAM CUSTOMS 84 CADDY ON



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## lussks

nice ride


----------



## kazma64

GOOD OLD NEWYORK CITY


----------



## kazma64




----------



## cadillacridin

that looks real nice


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

nice set up u did my ride will be there soon :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631

lookin good but I think it would look better wit sum 100 spokes :biggrin:


----------



## QB CONNECTION

GARBAGE


----------



## 416impala

Got any pics of your mounts?

Looks go soo far


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 26 2007, 10:01 AM~7553202
> *Got any pics of your mounts?
> 
> Looks go soo far
> *


MORE PICS COMN SOON


----------



## blazinjon1988

Nice ride. I got a 84 coupe just like that. Ive been thinking of bagging it and i would like to see some pics of the brackets.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## texmex

bad azz


----------



## kazma64




----------



## savage68impala

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## tahoehtp

nice ride


----------



## 1964door

is that the pro hopper air kit? clean car btw


----------



## kazma64

CHEWY'S FIBERGLASS WORK BROOKLYN HOMIE
fleethoodz ready for some shit!


----------



## real nyc killers

i wouldnt fuck with rush job like that.

i know how these clown in queens do it.garbage

all nighter rush jobs!


----------



## LoudGuitars

> _Originally posted by real nyc killers_@May 24 2007, 05:48 AM~7968335
> *i wouldnt fuck with rush job like that.
> 
> i know how these clown in queens do it.garbage
> 
> all nighter rush jobs!
> *



:0 :angry: 

these dudes are always doing nice clean work, what are you talking about?


----------



## kazma64

> i wouldnt fuck with rush job like that.
> 
> i know how these clown in queens do it.garbage
> 
> all nighter rush jo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLLA AT A PLAY A WHEN U SEE HIM IN THE STREETS KILLER!


----------



## kazma64

2007 E-TOWN SWAP MEET! I CANT C U KILLER ! I KNOW NEXT YEAR RIGHT.......



HOODRYDERS 4 LIFE HOMIE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

THAT 66 IS HOT


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

SHUTN U DOWN LET ME KNOW WHAT YALL WANT 2 DO ITS GHETTO LYFE..


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S

LOOKZ HARD.IM DIGGING THE RAGTOP AND THE AIR RIDE.IT GIVEZ IT A LITTLE MINI TRUCKER TOUCH TO IT.IM WONDERING HOW PEOPLE ARE DOIN THESE FRONTZ ? IVE SEEN ALOT OF CARZ FROM NOKTURNAL WITH THEM N IM WONDERING IF ITZ THE ACTUAL FRONT ADJUSTED AND FLARED TO FIT OR SOMETHING MADE FROM SCRATCH ? LOOKZ GOOD ANYHOW.


----------



## kazma64

LOW MENTALITY CAR CLUB QUEENZ HOMIE


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S

DOUBLE POST :uh:


----------



## SLAMNFX

Dizam... whose ride is that?
:0


----------



## DirtySanchez

looks good!


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 27 2007, 02:30 PM~7987847
> *LOW MENTALITY CAR CLUB QUEENZ HOMIE
> *



hey i talk to them every once in a show.. one of few clubs that come to jersey


----------



## kazma64




----------



## 416impala

nice grill


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Psycho631

:0 English Town LRM show is only a few weeks away, chop chop :biggrin:


----------



## dairymans64

damn thats crazy lookin


----------



## kazma64




----------



## 416impala

nice 4 x 480's on 10 gallons, should fill fast,.

looks good brother, I gotta come down to NYC and see whats good!


----------



## low225

how do you keep up with the compressors?


----------



## tahoehtp

love that suicide on the rear door.


----------



## lowsixfo64

car is sick as hell... not sure how i feel about the bumper covering the lights though. some real bentley lights would be perfect.


----------



## foey

like the grill, what's it set-up up w/and for?


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Jun 12 2007, 12:11 AM~8086792
> *nice 4 x 480's on 10 gallons, should fill fast,.
> 
> looks good brother, I gotta come down to NYC and see whats good!
> *


hit me up if u do


----------



## Baggedmonte

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 11 2007, 08:19 PM~8086398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good..

How low does it go? Post a pic with the front layed out too. I dont usually like small wheels but it isnt that bad.


----------



## Baggedmonte

Who did the doors? Shits banging. There was only one place in queens that was doing suicides like that.


----------



## SixFo Galaxie

The suicide doors are awesome! Everything else look cheap and tacky. Awesome work on the doors.


----------



## dairymans64

area around the headlights is to boxy. it goes smooth then BAM! u got a square lip to the headlights


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## tahoehtp

you doing nitro and air both? how is that done? wanna see that pic when it's done..


----------



## touchdowntodd

as much ish as this homie talks, i bet we see a video of it hopping by 6 tonight... 

go for it homie... and let us know more about both airs... i would like to add a tank of the good shit to my car til have some fun, but i know my slamm 200psi bags wont hold it.. DAMN!


----------



## impala_631

haahaahaa, you want a cookie or a bozo button?


----------



## 87linkin

Your professional shop is in someones yard? :uh:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 29 2007, 10:00 AM~8201726
> *Your professional shop is in someones yard? :uh:
> *


location of the work doesnt mean anything...most great cars come out of a back yard build..while ive seen cars come out of big name shops with shitty work...u know it all comes down to the person doing the work


----------



## Baggedmonte

Haha..i told u dis dude was da man. HES SUPERMAN or WONDERWOMAN whateva you wanna call it .Who else is gonna work on the floor Rain or shine sleet or snow hes got it covered. hell do da best work dat he can in a day just to get da car out.Who needs da quality when he can give da quanity.Just like clownin said its da person doin da work dat makes it. Foget the shop. It aint even got a door on it.he works 12 months of da year outside.
He be SUPERGHETTOMAN workin 24/7. Dats profeesional


----------



## 87linkin

> _Originally posted by Baggedmonte_@Jun 29 2007, 03:15 PM~8203568
> *Haha..i told u dis dude was da man. HES SUPERMAN or WONDERWOMAN whateva you wanna call it .Who else is gonna work on the floor Rain or shine sleet or snow hes got it covered. hell do da best work dat he can in a day just to get da car out.Who needs da quality when he can give da quanity.Just like clownin said its da person doin da work dat makes it. Foget the shop. It aint even got a door on it.he works 12 months of da year outside.
> He be SUPERGHETTOMAN workin 24/7. Dats profeesional
> *


Hooked on phonics! :uh:


----------



## SixFo Galaxie

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 29 2007, 05:29 PM~8203634
> *Hooked on phonics! :uh:
> *


I think Baggedmonte wrote it like that so that Kazma could understand it...


----------



## Bagged Olds

> _Originally posted by SixFo Galaxie_@Jun 29 2007, 12:33 PM~8203667
> *I think Baggedmonte wrote it like that so that Kazma could understand it...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

funckn cheerleaders dont stop, they like my bitches always stressn a ***** come on girls stop it already................ 






















you see the haters on my shit!

thats what they do, 

they write to much hahahahahaahahahaha cornballs


hows this trunk for you haters :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
GHETTOFAM HOMIE


----------



## tahoehtp

Hey Kazma, so both tank working on those?
got pic of that setup?


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Pyrit

So are you finished with the install?


----------



## kazma64

one more hour its friday and its crazy out here. QUEENS STREETS!!!!!


----------



## Baggedmonte

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Jun 29 2007, 07:17 PM~8205403
> *So are you finished with the install?
> *


Shit son whatchu think. a corse its done Just close yo eyes and imagine dat shit.I can see dat shit hoppin already.Dats the ghetto way.My ***** had time to snap pics eat lunch dinner and probabley bag another ride while he was working on dat one.mabe hes still workin on it now 24hrs is nothin for a gangsta like him.i bet he did dat ride blindedfolded wit one han tied between his legz
how many times do it need to be said.You dont know dis fool.He gonna show us whats up.peace out gangsta


----------



## kazma64

BAGGED MONTE IS PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baggedmonte

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 29 2007, 09:12 PM~8205988
> *BAGGED MONTE IS PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yo ***** why u hatin? it aint a good look fa you


----------



## kazma64

BAGGEDMONTE you so pussy hahahahahahahahahahaha

go write some storys bitch.


----------



## Pyrit

It might help if you take your gloves off to type, kazma.


----------



## kazma64

time to hit the streets danm it feels good to haters up on it!!!!!!!!


BAGGEDMONTE SUCK IT!

BITCH!!!!!!!!


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## naz

looking good KAZ


----------



## tahoehtp

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 29 2007, 09:46 PM~8205255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


quick Q. 
when you let the air out from yor nitro tank it's gonna go over to your air tank.
how's pressure holds on those? 
it looks good though btw.


----------



## hearse

im not really hatin but whats so special about this?


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 30 2007, 01:26 PM~8209158
> *im not really hatin but whats so special about this?
> *


The Cheerleaders!


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 30 2007, 01:26 PM~8209158
> *im not really hatin but whats so special about this?
> *



nothing just a regal getting bagged thats all homie.

in one day cause i had a bday party sat.. and it rained the last two days and had back me up. but its nothing i do the danm thang. but my cheerleaders seem to like it.....

think about it you go to some fancy shop where the shop owner pays some herb to do air set ups and you get charged an extra 1000 cause you took it to a shop with a fancy store front, na homie this shit started in the hood in the back yards. 

i live this shit not for the money. this is my lifestyle. i could open a big shop but then it wouldnt be so hood.










and to all the haters i love it you guys make it fun.


----------



## Bagged Olds

Exactly, most big shops do shitty work anyways it's the only the little ones you can trust. That reagle is bitchin, homie. Keep up the kick ass work!


----------



## 3WHEELINGS10

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 30 2007, 01:26 PM~8209158
> *im not really hatin but whats so special about this?
> *


yeah what is so special about it?


----------



## hearse

i ripped mine whole setup apart in my hearse and redid it all in a day :dunno: thats new bags all around re running lines fittings . only thing it didnt involve was cutting the frame and welding axle brackets


----------



## Psycho631

Were did you get those buick chips thats on those wires? Im lookin for some too


----------



## daoriginator64

nice shit kaz!


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 2 2007, 08:17 PM~8221386
> *Were did you get those buick chips thats on those wires? Im lookin for some too
> *


yo what's up that's my regal. those buick emblems are just vinyl emblems I found them on ebay.


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jul 4 2007, 09:32 PM~8236345
> *yo what's up that's my regal. those buick emblems are just vinyl emblems I found them on ebay.
> *


looks good for vinyl


----------



## tddbrumfield

we what a video of it


----------



## bkjaydog

i posted a video of it it's on the forum


----------



## kazma64

and he made it to E-TOWN SUMMERSLAM THE NEXT DAY!


CHEERLEADER HURTER HAHAHA


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 29 2007, 11:11 PM~8205979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more hour its friday and its crazy out here.            QUEENS STREETS!!!!!
> *


Kaz, who did this tat right here? :0


----------



## kazma64

another one day wonder


----------



## Bagged Olds

Getting paid in cash kicks ass, espesially when you own a buisness then there is no proof you made the money, so you don't have to add it to your taxes, so you get to keep it all! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## foey

I want to see more build pictures.


----------



## kazma64

:yes:


----------



## foey

thank you :biggrin:


----------



## maddogg20/20

I want to see more booze pictures


----------



## low225

looks good any set up/ under car pics?


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## SoTexCustomz

that thing looks good , what kind of bags u running?


----------



## kazma64

airlift strut bags


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

NICE


----------



## SQUEAKYG

cooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## lowlow1964

nice i like it but do something about the red cadi it does look nice whenit get fuck in front every body on the street


----------



## my1sthonda

wow


----------



## kazma64

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Topox3

good shit robert, Hey I sent you like 2 dudes with escalades.:


----------



## Psycho631

Lookin Good uffin:


----------



## kazma64

ttt


----------



## UKAIR-ONE

How fukin   is this pic!!! 










Watch out tho I think that dude with the hedge on his belly is gonna piss on your ride............. :0 :0


----------



## 416impala

Nice. looks like you got that bitch tucking hard.


----------



## kazma64

thank you.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

NICE SHIT


----------



## DarknessWithin

not too bad. even the rims look like they suit it pretty good.


----------



## xxtremerolla11

> _Originally posted by UKAIR-ONE_@Aug 17 2007, 04:13 PM~8579002
> *How fukin      is this pic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out tho I think that dude with the hedge on his belly is gonna piss on your ride............. :0  :0
> *


hah zapo he still got the stang?


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## bkjaydog

damn kaz that shit is lookin tight


----------



## Ulysses 2

:0 :0 :0 Tuckin 24s! what did you have to do to get that to work?


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

I like it at least is not a dam donk


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

clean a** setup.


----------



## kazma64

thank you.


----------



## kazma64

more pics of it jacked up soon, my boy was in a rush to kill the streets in the BRONX
this is a true street ryder all day. 


hood ryders of NYC


----------



## kazma64




----------



## tahoehtp

nice caddy and clean!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## widebodyQ

Nice


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

F*cking nice :cheesy:


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

:biggrin: :biggrin: yooOOo Kaz i need those wheels for the mag


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Sep 23 2007, 08:15 PM~8855416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Kaz you did a nice CLEAN job on this setup.

what happened with the Grey Goose at Orchard Beach.?

theres only one thing missing in that car ....

the SOLOW plaque he will be sporting it real soon.



reppin NYC all day every day.


----------



## hoodride

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Sep 25 2007, 01:56 PM~8867833
> *Kaz you did a nice CLEAN job on this setup.
> 
> what happened with the Grey Goose at Orchard Beach.?
> 
> theres only one thing missing in that car ....
> 
> the SOLOW plaque he will be sporting it real soon.
> reppin NYC all day every day.
> *



man i hate big wheels...but this shit works...great job.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

i like the setup in the trunk, thats how i want to do mine. 
do you have any more progress pics of that setup? 
did you fab up those tank holders yourself or buy em?


----------



## hearse

why the comp in the grill? :dunno: id rather keep the noise in the trunk so its muffled some. or york like i did on my 92 caddi :cheesy:


----------



## maddogg20/20

Bling bling in da grille!!


----------



## tahoehtp

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Sep 26 2007, 12:53 AM~8871299
> *why the comp in the grill? :dunno: id rather keep the noise in the trunk so its muffled some. or york like i did on my 92 caddi :cheesy:
> *


I think that comp in front is for airhorn maybe? since he has 2 comp in the rear in frnt of tank..

Kazma am I correct?


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by tahoehtp_@Sep 26 2007, 04:55 AM~8872276
> *I think that comp in front is for airhorn maybe? since he has 2 comp in the rear in frnt of tank..
> 
> Kazma am I correct?
> *



yes you are correct for the air horns


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 25 2007, 07:51 PM~8870237
> *i like the setup in the trunk, thats how i want to do mine.
> do you have any more progress pics of that setup?
> did you fab up those tank holders yourself or buy em?
> *












all custom made


----------



## kazma64

just looks crazy coming at u


----------



## kazma64

4 comps 480s 2 5gallon 1 comp 380 1 3gallon up front 200psi


----------



## kazma64

all one system 13 gallons of air 1 3/8 parker for the horns and 8 1/2 ode valves 
couldn't fit a 480 up front so went with a 380.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## xxtremerolla11

chargersz lookin sick...


----------



## lowlow1964

the car is hot and da cadillac too the blue hooot and saw on friday by school :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyext05

where the 24s at?


----------



## kazma64

this was one of my first air installs damn!

did it over, all new stuff


----------



## kazma64

new owner.


----------



## QBKS

this is Neil's old truck right? I seen some other guy driving it few weeks ago. I always thought that speedworld did the work. nice. People are telling me to have YOU bag my car instead of Genaro.


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Oct 7 2007, 11:29 PM~8950678
> *this is Neil's old truck right? I seen some other guy driving it few weeks ago.  I always thought that speedworld did the work. nice. People are telling me to have YOU bag my car instead of Genaro.
> *


thats up to you. G is good people and has a good rep. cant knock no ones hustle.


----------



## SQUEAKYG

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Oct 8 2007, 06:35 AM~8951190
> *thats up to you. G is good people and has a good rep. cant knock no ones hustle.
> *




 :biggrin:  Thanx ... Kaz has got the night crew covered .... LOL


----------



## SQUEAKYG

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Oct 8 2007, 01:39 AM~8950412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new owner.
> *



Hey Kaz .... I hope you got enough wire in your mig .... Truck has taken a beating ,,,  :biggrin:


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Oct 8 2007, 06:35 AM~8951190
> *thats up to you. G is good people and has a good rep. cant knock no ones hustle.
> *




trudat, I'd muich rather go to Queens than Bayshore for any adjustments/repairs tho. I always see the "Getto Fam" regal driving around. that yours? who owns the navi now?


----------



## kazma64




----------



## grandson

throw sum d'z on that bitch.....

hehehe looks good.


----------



## 416impala

fuck kazma you keep pumpin them out like an ouzi over there eh


----------



## QBKS

that's whassup. I miss my monte carlo now. what kinda shoes is she gettin??


----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Oct 15 2007, 06:15 PM~9007025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what type of set-up did u run besides the 2 tanks and 2 compress. what the psi u run. nice job keep them comin. :biggrin:


----------



## marquezs13

lookin good, keep us updated


----------



## alvaromolina1

nice car cousing, its amazing work. you are the best in the suspension air. good luck


----------



## alvaromolina1

this message whit pic, good times in ny


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by alvaromolina1_@Oct 16 2007, 10:34 PM~9019553
> *this message whit pic, good times in ny
> *












my cuz came down from colombia to work with me and learn the trade. we did about 8 cars while he was down here. he will be starting a G-FAM CUSTOMS in colombia. so look out for some lowlows coming out of colombia. :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## [email protected] Lift

Charger looks sick Rob, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA

thats funny when i went to colombia in 99 i took about 50 lowrider magazines with me and people were trippin never seen lowriders. yo kaz your colombiano?


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by Cutlass Supremecy_@Oct 18 2007, 01:59 PM~9031704
> *thats funny when i went to colombia in 99 i took about 50 lowrider magazines with me and people were trippin never seen lowriders. yo kaz your colombiano?
> *


ROLO DE BOGOTA.


----------



## 416impala

Kazma you need 1 of these bad boys











We paid about 9 bills for a good little one, 1 of the best tools we purcahsed! Makes life so much easier.


----------



## abel




----------



## Big Baller 82cutty




----------



## alvaromolina1

:nicoderm: :banghead: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
this car is very nice, good work kas. you are the best.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Sep 24 2007, 03:50 PM~8860599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





gotta be honest, if I were a customer I wouldn't be too happy about the assload of unnecessary self tapping screws you put in my trunk floor. Electrically speaking you should ground everything to one point whenever possible.....the car looks great though


----------



## kazma64

:tears:  :machinegun: :guns:  


MORE SCREWS COMING SOON


----------



## kazma64

its starting to get colder  
































































almost finished, but started raining. :angry:


----------



## 416impala

Nice, what bags you using all the way around?

Cops in NY must love when they see a Scarface f150 rolling around lol.


----------



## impala_631

car looks good laid out!!!


----------



## SQUEAKYG

Sweeeeeeeet


----------



## daoriginator64

damn kaz u aint playin! holla,, you switchin all the bronx ridaz! whats good my ninja! hope all is good see u soon my *****!


----------



## Psycho631

:cheesy: yo who did the air brushing?


----------



## kazma64

5 480s 2 5gal.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## SQUEAKYG

Hey Kaz .. Did you upgrade the alternator or add a extra battery .. other than that yellow top ... 5 480c's got some draw .... :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Oct 21 2007, 08:56 AM~9050243
> *Hey Kaz .. Did you upgrade the alternator or add a extra battery .. othe rthan that yellow top ...  5 480c's got some draw ....  :biggrin:
> *


car already had 2 alternators. just gotta add one more yellow top


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Oct 19 2007, 07:04 AM~9036715
> *its starting to get colder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost finished, but started raining.    :angry:
> *


U killin it Kaz.. :biggrin:


----------



## SQUEAKYG

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## alvaromolina1

you are the best. clean work, i like this car again. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## alvaromolina1

good work kas, i like this car "say hello to my little friend" :biggrin: 
are you rolling this car????????
tell me, how was it?


----------



## QBKS

that shit is sick!!! I can't wait to bag my whip in the spring Nice work, Kaz.


:worship: :worship:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## 416impala

Nice job, you put cylinders up front?


----------



## kazma64

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## kazma64

.









BAGS ALL 4 CORNERS


THANK U PHATZ.


----------



## 416impala

Ahh I was thinking maybe u got the kit from MIC, they sell cans up front.

We always put some cheap 12v computer fans infront of the pumps, they turn on when the pump turns on, I just tap them into the relay or solenoid, helps keep the pumps cool when they are in a tight setup like that. You should try it out sometime, it works good especially if the customer is heavy on the switch and you know they all lie to us lol.


----------



## [email protected] Lift

Look's great!! What's up Rob?


----------



## alvaromolina1

hey bro, i crazy this car, its very clean job.

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## impala_631

nice work as always :cheesy:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## chubbson20s

looks good mean looking dog...what dish is in the rear of that ...?


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

NICE


----------



## kazma64




----------



## FlakoLoco13

HAD A 1983 4-DOOR DELTA AND I REGRET SELLING IT. NICE CLEAN RIDE THO


----------



## CAMDIDDY

what size wheels are those. this thing looks sick..


----------



## my1sthonda

IF ONLY HE WOULD ANSWER THE PHONE OVER AT GHETTOFAME WHEN U GOT A PROB OR QUESTIONS. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SQUEAKYG

What kind of problem are you having .. Maybe we can help ????????  :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog

I don't know bout you but i never had any problems and everytime i called he picked up. try in the nighttime that's usually when he's working. shit come to think of it i never spoke to him before 8 at night


----------



## kazma64

just leave a message with your name and number. we'll get back to you as soon as possible. yo JAY whats good my dude.


----------



## kazma64

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 5 2007, 12:15 AM~9154718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


when ya taking da truck to the height ????


----------



## hearse

it was nice till u showed the inside of the bed


----------



## kazma64

:dunno:


----------



## texmex

ya should bodydrop it itll look bad ass !! keep up the good work home


----------



## kazma64




----------



## 1lowpup

WOW


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

SOME OLD SHIT.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Low_roller187

thats fuckin cool i dont like the name tho `HOODNUM`thats kinda corny
just my opinion dont trip lol


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Nov 7 2007, 03:58 PM~9176216
> *thats fuckin cool i dont like the name tho `HOODNUM`thats kinda corny
> just my opinion dont trip lol
> *



ok then how bout the Phagnum ?? (Phantom + Magnum) that would make it sound like a homosexual car :rofl: 


Damn Kaz didn't know you did this car too. You and Squeaky got yall hands on everything!!


----------



## QBKS

now this one I neva seen. what kinda set-up did you run?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

i gotta 66, did yall use a kit? any tips?


----------



## goinlow

nice job homie!!!


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

> _Originally posted by BAGGEDONTWENTY2S_@May 27 2007, 12:29 PM~7987839
> *LOOKZ HARD.IM DIGGING THE RAGTOP AND THE AIR RIDE.IT GIVEZ IT A LITTLE MINI TRUCKER TOUCH TO IT.IM WONDERING HOW PEOPLE ARE DOIN THESE FRONTZ ? IVE SEEN ALOT OF CARZ FROM NOKTURNAL WITH THEM N IM WONDERING IF ITZ THE ACTUAL FRONT ADJUSTED AND FLARED TO FIT OR SOMETHING MADE FROM SCRATCH ? LOOKZ GOOD ANYHOW.
> *


Yes inquiring minds want to know :cheesy: about the front end and by the way nice car bro :cheesy:


----------



## Low_roller187

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Nov 7 2007, 04:30 PM~9177627
> *ok then how bout the Phagnum ?? (Phantom + Magnum)  that would make it sound like a homosexual car  :rofl:
> Damn Kaz didn't know you did this car too. You and Squeaky got yall hands on everything!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: lol ahhahahahahahahahaha thats the greatest thing ive ever heard


----------



## kazma64

4 viairs 480s 4 5gallon chrome tanks , conti bags all 4 corners. one of my first trucks i did.


----------



## Sporty

the wheels and front kit makes it look rediculously cheesy. same thing with the chromies on the side. maybe its because where in my area, everyone and there mother have hooked up a magnum and charger in about every direction you can take it... much respect to the guys that worked on the car, i just think alot of the work was in bad taste.


----------



## Sporty

im confused.. is kazma the guy with the tats, or the guy with the gloves and the "fuck you" gesture aimed at the camera?


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

hes everywhere !!!!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Nov 8 2007, 10:43 AM~9182047
> *the wheels and front kit makes it look rediculously cheesy. same thing with the chromies on the side. maybe its because where in my area, everyone and there mother have hooked up a magnum and charger in about every direction you can take it... much respect to the guys that worked on the car, i just think alot of the work was in bad taste.
> *


I'm from Brooklyn and you see Magnums left and right so they are heavy in my area too, but you really gotta admit that there aren't too many like this. Corey is mad creative and I've seen his other car. Plus give him props for not doin the played out lambo doors on a 4 door car (yuck!) 


:nono:


----------



## 87linkin

why is 80% of the vehicles riced out???? :uh:


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Nov 9 2007, 01:09 AM~9188243
> *why is 80% of the vehicles riced out???? :uh:
> *


yeh, for real.. it took the "gangsta" away... looks like some fast and the furious tokyo drift vehicle...

still props though, i want bags and haven't found a place to get the 4-link work done yet so....


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Nov 8 2007, 07:23 PM~9185705
> *I'm from Brooklyn and you see Magnums left and right so they are heavy in my area too, but you really gotta admit that there aren't too many like this. Corey is mad creative and I've seen his other car. Plus give him props for not doin the played out lambo doors on a 4 door car (yuck!)
> :nono:
> *


definetly... the suicide was doon VERY CLEAN.. mad props... the front kit, wheels, and chromies on the side need to go... make that shit boss. what's up wit the white walls!!


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Nov 9 2007, 02:09 AM~9188243
> *why is 80% of the vehicles riced out???? :uh:
> *



how is it "riced out"? because it has a body kit?


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Nov 9 2007, 06:09 PM~9193827
> *how is it "riced out"?  because it has a body kit?
> *


:yes:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## QBKS

nice. I saw this caddy at the BBQ this summer. This one of your personal stash, Kaz?


----------



## Sporty

sup with the dutches in the ice? helps them peel easier? uffin:


----------



## tddbrumfield

nice pic. of the rear brackets, what would happen if i welded a bracket to the frame rail or will these not work, i should go with these type of bracket way,


----------



## my1sthonda

nice set up.


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by Baggedmonte_@Jun 12 2007, 06:16 PM~8091732
> *Looks good..
> 
> How low does it go?  Post a pic with the front layed out too.  I dont usually like small wheels but it isnt that bad.
> *


judgin the pics, looks like you're lookin at it dumped front and rear.


----------



## Sporty

any shots of the 4-link, brackets, etc?

i got an '06 dodge ram 4-door, and im trying to see what kind of hassle i'm going to have to go through under the bed.

any pics completely locked-up, dumped?


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jul 31 2007, 05:31 PM~8439576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 more pics of that hoe!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty

the lac in the pic with the accord looks sick. just looks like a blvd bully sittin there like that.

like that big, tall ass fat kid that no one would pick on because he'll whip their ass easily. but he picked on all the other kids all day (even other fat kids). 

i need my dodge to look like a bully..


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 11 2007, 09:27 PM~9206475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sick i love that OG color combo


----------



## daoriginator64

i saw that car on saturday around my hood kaz! holla at yo boi!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

DAM!!!!! YOU GUY'S GET DOWN... GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## 87linkin

body kit,spoiler,lambo doors,painted vent shades etc. Almost all the suvs he posts are riced out. :uh:


----------



## kazma64

CHEERLEADER SEASON IS NOW IN EFFECT.


----------



## 87linkin

whats up with you and chearleaders??? :uh:


----------



## kazma64

YOUR A CHEERLEADER BITCH!

THATS WHAT IT MEANS

YOU ON MY DICK

YOU RYDN BITCH


----------



## 87linkin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kazma64

JUST DO IT


http://www.2girls1cup.com/


----------



## kazma64

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: kazma64, 1lowpup




CHI CHI CHI CHEERLEADER


----------



## 1lowpup

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 12 2007, 11:56 PM~9216135
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: kazma64, 1lowpup
> CHI CHI CHI CHEERLEADER
> *


 :angry: man if you keep this up you are gonna end up getting banned


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 13 2007, 02:53 AM~9216123
> *JUST DO IT
> http://www.2girls1cup.com/
> *


please never post that again!!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## my1sthonda

nice caddy, da cleanest in da hood.


----------



## 87linkin

> _Originally posted by my1sthonda_@Nov 13 2007, 10:08 AM~9217480
> *nice caddy, da cleanest in da hood.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## kazma64

cheerleaders come out and play


----------



## SLAMNFX

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 13 2007, 01:25 AM~9216239
> *please never post that again!!!! :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



THAT! Sir is THE nastiest thing I have ever had the stupidity to click on......YUCK! :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 13 2007, 01:11 AM~9215951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im not into donks.But thats nice. :0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 17 2007, 05:42 PM~9249247
> *Im not into donks.But thats nice. :0
> *


i wouldnt consider this a donk,


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## sblujan




----------



## 87linkin

:uh:


----------



## kazma64

G-FAM FILMS


----------



## maddogg20/20

:0 








:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kazma64

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 13 2007, 01:25 AM~9216239
> *please never post that again!!!! :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


YO MAN I STILL CANT EAT AFTER SEEING THAT IN YOUR GARAGE DAMNNNNN :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 17 2007, 03:42 PM~9249247
> *Im not into donks.But thats nice. :0
> *













THATS NOT A DONK A DONK IS A CHEVY 70 ERA WHY PEOPLE CALL CARS WITH BIG RIMZ DONKS I DONY KNOW 

THIS IS A LOWRDIER CADDY ON 24S PLAIN AND SIMPLE

YOO I GOT A FLEETWOOD AND IM BAG MINS WHAT DID U HAVE TO CUT TO PUT THEM 24 ON IT I WANNA DO MINE THE SAME WAY THERE NOT CADDY DOWN HE THAT IVE SEEN IN SOUTH FLORIDA LIKE THAT AND THATS HOW I WANNA DO MINE


----------



## savage68impala

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Aug 14 2007, 07:53 PM~8555209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


I had a 84 88coupe with 89caprice head lights looks klean with them


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Nov 23 2007, 12:14 PM~9287867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS NOT A DONK A DONK IS A CHEVY 70 ERA WHY PEOPLE CALL CARS WITH BIG RIMZ DONKS I DONY KNOW
> 
> THIS IS A LOWRDIER CADDY ON 24S PLAIN AND SIMPLE
> 
> YOO I GOT A FLEETWOOD AND IM BAG MINS WHAT DID U HAVE TO CUT TO PUT THEM 24 ON IT I WANNA DO MINE THE SAME WAY THERE NOT CADDY DOWN HE THAT IVE SEEN IN SOUTH FLORIDA LIKE THAT AND THATS HOW I WANNA DO MINE
> *


 :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 8 2007, 03:32 PM~9184627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




no grommets and 30 sheetmetal screws.......


----------



## kazma64

screwing around


----------



## alvaromolina1

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 22 2007, 02:59 AM~9280460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hi bro, nice work, very clean and good profile, i like to see

by primo


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 24 2007, 06:22 PM~9296140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screwing around
> *


looks crazy :biggrin: 
nice cars bro


----------



## YoungHef

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 24 2007, 09:22 PM~9296140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screwing around
> *



This guy screwing around we got a fleetwood to bag


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by YoungHef_@Nov 26 2007, 08:25 PM~9312785
> *This guy screwing around we got a fleetwood to bag
> *



yo kaz we switchin shit up soon i have to finish my trunk then its back in your hands for some more work talk to you soon


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 24 2007, 06:22 PM~9296140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screwing around
> *


yo kaz we switchin shit up soon i have to finish my trunk then its back in your hands for some more work talk to you soon


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## Sporty

why dont you use water/oil filters? there not that expensive... just curious.


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 5 2007, 08:27 AM~9378637
> *why dont you use water/oil filters? there not that expensive... just curious.
> *


Hearse asked the same question in a previous topic that got deleted & he said something like "Water traps are fo *****, yo. Check yo' shit, they still be water in your tanks".
:|


----------



## 87linkin

Werd! Be careful everyone he may call you a cheerleader! :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## slammedstrat01

Looks good yo where r u in ny im on eastern Long island


----------



## kazma64

Queens ny by jfk airport


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## chevyboyitaly

good job!!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 6 2007, 01:27 AM~9386696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE MY TRUNK


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 10 2007, 03:24 PM~9418578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What the fuck is all of the car in the bottom right???


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Dec 14 2007, 07:25 AM~9451736
> *What the fuck is all of the car in the bottom right???
> *


Es Gucci suede mayne!
Ya can't be riding round these sktreets witthout it & still pick up hoes mang, nawwhaImtalmbout?


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

nyc regal king


----------



## kazma64

merry christmas to all


----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Oct 15 2007, 06:15 PM~9007025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any updates pics. on the cutty nice job


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 18 2007, 12:13 AM~9250921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she was roothless...

bad bitch for sure, probably got iced once she got sent back to columbia... her son's definetly did


----------



## kazma64

la madrina


----------



## kazma64

for sale v8 2000 in newyork


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## bkjaydog

yo kaz check this one
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9651881


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

Yo Kaz iam selling my fleet heres the link to them

iam selling my fleet of cars. i finally got my 61 rag so the rest gotta go heres the links to the cars

i got a 87 coupe caprice, 64 ss impala, 63 sports sedan and a 85 cutlass so let me know whats good also got the on ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=170185715470
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=170185650340
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383097
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry9685988

let me know if you wanta see them or give me a call at 347-996-8851 ask for mike


----------



## kazma64

cadillac fleetwood for sale 10,000 or best offer


----------



## kazma64

64ss for sale my project car with tons of goodies $8000 or best offer


----------



## YoungHef

TTT


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 30 2007, 03:22 PM~8209525
> *nothing just a regal getting bagged thats all homie.
> 
> in one day cause i had a bday party sat.. and it rained the last two days  and had back me up. but its nothing i do the danm thang. but my cheerleaders seem to like it.....
> 
> think about it you go to some fancy shop where the shop owner pays  some herb to do air  set ups and you get charged an extra 1000 cause you took it to a shop with a  fancy store front, na homie this shit started in the hood in the back yards.
> 
> i live this shit not for the money. this is my lifestyle.  i could open a big shop but then it wouldnt be so hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to all the haters i love it you guys make it fun.
> *


Thats good sit homie...

TTT


----------



## maddogg20/20

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jan 18 2008, 09:32 PM~9730965
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


its good to see my cheerleader bitches :machinegun:


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

thats shit kills me


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

thats shit kills me


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

thats shit kills me


----------



## kazma64




----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

yo kaz i got them 24's for sale


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

i mean these


----------



## kazma64




----------



## bmfjeezy

Looks like some1 got they 4s jacked 



> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Sep 24 2007, 04:45 PM~8860570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bmfjeezy

holy shiit i like dis this is the best newer truck i seen that dont have 26s or 28s 



> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 4 2007, 11:15 PM~9154718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


----------



## bmfjeezy

bet the neighbors love you  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jan 4 2008, 07:48 PM~9608686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kazma64

first one for the 08


----------



## YoungHef

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jan 28 2008, 12:47 AM~9799602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first one for the 08
> *



These are also the first pics of my caddy build up


----------



## 416impala

nice work kazma. see u doin it up late night styles!


----------



## kazma64

thank u.  only at night over here


----------



## kazma64

#2 for the 08 :uh: this was fun


----------



## kazma64

this just in #3 to be more fucking fun :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield

sorry but i rember u doin a cutty and i have a ? about the back arches on the frame. how would i put and c-notch and a bridge in there? any info would help.


----------



## JerzeyDevil

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/car/535573178.html


----------



## 416impala

lol having fun with the last 2 eh?


----------



## kazma64




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

form dros to bags


----------



## lowlow1964

did u finish the first? if u did shot so pic .... keep us up with the 64 i may i got a job u later on iiight good job


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

looks like my old ss


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Feb 7 2008, 05:01 AM~9884582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how fast is this type of set-up just curiuos :0


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Feb 7 2008, 05:09 AM~9884599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 send me ur number so we could talk better and where u location ?


----------



## kazma64




----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Feb 7 2008, 10:47 AM~9885124
> *how fast is this type of set-up just curiuos  :0
> *


any info


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup:


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Feb 7 2008, 02:09 AM~9884599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



kazma I usually do 2600/7" up front in an impala.. How did that bag work out? what kind of pressure? I never seen a single bellow up front like that.


----------



## kazma64

lifts up fast, and rides smooth with no shocks. plus no cutting  at 200psi


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

anybody got parts for a 79 monte i need the gas door assembly.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## tddbrumfield

that cutlass is clean now


----------



## kazma64




----------



## savage68impala

on the green impala
what dose that bag look like layed out it seems like the bag would get pinched?


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Feb 17 2008, 04:44 PM~9964874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





ohhhhhh the wonderful world of YOUPORN.COM lol


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

more snow!!!


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Feb 22 2008, 12:52 AM~10002646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more snow!!!
> *



SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW

YO I GOT THOSE 2 COMEDY @ THE MOVIES TIX FOR YOU IF YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT WANTS TO GO LET ME KNOW I HAVE VERY FEW TIX LEFT ALMOST A SOLD OUT SHOW


----------



## kazma64




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## allprokustoms.com

side shot looking at paul mooney [email protected] the movies funny next show in april charlie murphy hitting the stage












damn i got to learn how to resize the pics lol


----------



## kazma64

STAINLESS STEEL TANK AT 200PSI


----------



## kazma64

this shit is scary.


----------



## stl2hi

YO kazma your doin it right up there in nyc your shit is way better den dem pussy's at unquice they dont do shit thats og.thats why you should have your own show insted of dem dudes so fuck these haters and keep on doin you cause these other dudes it jus mad cause they gotta pay dudes like you to do there work


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Feb 29 2008, 04:04 PM~10060154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shit is scary.
> *


NO SHIT :0


----------



## SLAMNFX

KAAAABOOOOOMMMM!!!! :0 Yo that happened to Squeaky a while back..... I dont fuc with those cheap azz DNA tanks :uh:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## 416impala

how old was that tank kaz? customer must have tripped the fuck out when that happend!!


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 12 2008, 10:31 AM~10151157
> *how old was that tank kaz? customer must have tripped the fuck out when that happend!!
> *


2 weeks old.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## ROLLOUT12183

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Mar 12 2008, 10:22 PM~10155338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got a 78 monte parts car if ur customer needs anything let me kno.


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

he need the gas door panel that goes between the lights


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## Psycho631

:biggrin:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## tddbrumfield

nice lift on the monte what size cylinders did u go with? just curious


----------



## 416impala

nice work buddy, shit I dont see any snow outside! wish it was like that up here!


----------



## kazma64

thanks phatz.


----------



## kazma64

8s/12s


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Mar 17 2008, 05:14 PM~10190766
> *thanks phatz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work Kaz :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64

kaz that shit looks good man! ant is gonna be happy as shit!


----------



## YoungHef

ttt


----------



## YoungHef

ttt :uh:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

my bx homie's doing it big


----------



## neville_edwin78

ok heres goes ! i must admit u do decent work . but the best car u guys got is the magnum. all the others are the most cheesy cars ive ever seen ! i mean come on body kits on suv's . scarface on the hoods , that is straight ghetto and fake ganstarish ! and please take the puerto rican flags of the rear views ! u make all of us real boricua look bad ! i mean do you even speak spanish and how well , what part of pr are you from ? can you give someone directions from Mayaguez to Bayamon ? u guys are new york ricans and give us a bad name which gansta walk and talk . that makes americans think that we are all like that , and we are not . some of us have college degrees and served in iraq to defend this country like me and don't use the word ***** ever other word !! i mean grow up and represent something other that negativity for our culture . and like i said u do decent work but kinda wack for my taste ! sorry to hate but i see u blowin up this site like ur are the best thing to customizing and there are alot of people here like phatz, foey, nyccustomizer etc. that do better and tasteful work !


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by neville_edwin78_@Mar 30 2008, 07:51 AM~10288280
> *ok heres goes ! i must admit u do decent work . but the best car u guys got is the magnum. all the others are the most cheesy cars ive ever seen ! i mean come on body kits on suv's . scarface on the hoods , that is straight ghetto and fake ganstarish ! and please take the puerto rican flags of the rear views ! u make all of us real boricua look bad ! i mean do you even speak spanish and how well , what part of pr are you from ? can you give someone directions from Mayaguez to Bayamon ? u guys are new york ricans and give us a bad name which gansta walk and talk . that makes americans think that we are all like that , and we are not . some of us have college degrees and served in iraq to defend this  country like me and don't use the word  ***** ever other word !! i mean grow up and represent something other that negativity for our culture . and like i said u do decent work but kinda wack for my taste ! sorry to hate but i see u blowin up this site like ur are the best thing to customizing and there are alot of people here like phatz, foey, nyccustomizer etc. that do better and tasteful work !
> *


dont hate homie, 
i havent seen these guys once brag about their work or claim to be the best, they just post up pics of how their shit was done and how it came out 
and as far as NY goes i havent seen many other camps consistantly put out as many cars as these guys are putting out which shows alot about them


----------



## neville_edwin78

thats my point ! anybody can put out alot of crap . thats just my opinion and i hate people that represent what they are not and give people like me a bad image.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by neville_edwin78_@Mar 30 2008, 11:52 AM~10289033
> *thats my point ! anybody can put out alot of crap . thats just my opinion and i hate people that represent what they are not and give people like me a bad image.
> *


your giving yourself a bad image, wheres the cars your building if your so much better? 
if ur not doin shit then u have no space to talk


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 30 2008, 12:13 PM~10289155
> *your giving yourself a bad image, wheres the cars your building if your so much better?
> if ur not doin shit then u have no space to talk
> *


he's got a point this dude had 50 fuckin topics of the same shit over and over till they got merged. he came on the seen braggin and showin shit that wasnt to impressive to most like he was hot shit. i dont do shit so ur gonna say i dont have room to talk :uh:


----------



## neville_edwin78

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 30 2008, 09:51 AM~10288772
> *dont hate homie,
> i havent seen these guys once brag about their work or claim to be the best, they just post up pics of how their shit was done and how it came out
> and as far as NY goes i havent seen many other camps consistantly put out as many cars as these guys are putting out which shows alot about them
> *


 im not claiming to be installer but my car ( the red one in the avatar ) is alot cleaner and original than the crap they put out ! the charger is the best one cuz its simple and looks good . as far as a bad image , come to pr and you see not the most expensive cars cuz money is tight for alot of people there but you will see at any local car show better stuff the that wack new york shit !!


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by neville_edwin78_@Mar 30 2008, 05:51 AM~10288280
> *ok heres goes ! i must admit u do decent work . but the best car u guys got is the magnum. all the others are the most cheesy cars ive ever seen ! i mean come on body kits on suv's . scarface on the hoods , that is straight ghetto and fake ganstarish ! and please take the puerto rican flags of the rear views ! u make all of us real boricua look bad ! i mean do you even speak spanish and how well , what part of pr are you from ? can you give someone directions from Mayaguez to Bayamon ? u guys are new york ricans and give us a bad name which gansta walk and talk . that makes americans think that we are all like that , and we are not . some of us have college degrees and served in iraq to defend this  country like me and don't use the word  ***** ever other word !! i mean grow up and represent something other that negativity for our culture . and like i said u do decent work but kinda wack for my taste ! sorry to hate but i see u blowin up this site like ur are the best thing to customizing and there are alot of people here like phatz, foey, nyccustomizer etc. that do better and tasteful work !
> *


PREACH *****, PREACH!!
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Mar 30 2008, 12:21 PM~10289181
> *he's got a point this dude had 50 fuckin topics of the same shit over and over till they got merged. he came on the seen braggin and showin shit that wasnt to impressive to most like he was hot shit. i dont do shit so ur gonna say i dont have room to talk :uh:
> *


na hearse u know ur shit, uve helped me n some dumbass topics ive made  
maybe its just me but i use this forum mainly for ideas and when people post up alotta differnt cars i like to see how their done n shit 
the way i see it alot of people have clients that dont got mad money, so they do lo-tech installs so people can still get the shit they want but just not top of the line,which is alot of people who ride, not everybody can afford stainless hardline in shit.


----------



## kazma64

good looking out LO N LAVISH. i got it from here homie. OK OK TUFF GUY NEVILLE_EDWIN78 i see you got some hate soldier boy, you cheerleader's always do.

first of all i'm colombian homeboy get your facts right before you start typing all that bitch shit soldier boy. 









and i know i speak it better. so do yourself a favor and get off my topic hater. cheerlaeding soldier boy. and big up to all my haterrrrrrrrrrrrrrs


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by neville_edwin78_@Mar 30 2008, 10:44 AM~10289316
> *im not claiming to be installer but my car ( the red one in the avatar ) is alot cleaner and original than the crap they put out ! the charger is the best one cuz its simple and looks good . as far as a bad image , come to pr and you see not the most expensive cars cuz money is tight for alot of people there but you will see at any local car show better stuff the that wack new york shit !!
> *



what does it matter if the car is a piece of shit or not. Kaz is a installer since you are not claiming to be a installer let me tell you what that means. a installer will CHARGE a fee to do work to CUSTOMERS cars. should he turn paying customers away because the car isnt up to your standards? it would be hard to pay bills that way.


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 30 2008, 03:57 PM~10290549
> *na hearse u know ur shit, uve helped me n some dumbass topics ive made
> maybe its just me but i use this forum mainly for ideas and when people post up alotta differnt cars i like to see how their done n shit
> the way i see it alot of people have clients that dont got mad money, so they do lo-tech installs so people can still get the shit they want but just not top of the line,which is alot of people who ride, not everybody can afford stainless hardline in shit.
> *


i do what i can for fellow riders


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by neville_edwin78_@Mar 30 2008, 10:44 AM~10289316
> *im not claiming to be installer but my car ( the red one in the avatar ) is alot cleaner and original than the crap they put out ! the charger is the best one cuz its simple and looks good . as far as a bad image , come to pr and you see not the most expensive cars cuz money is tight for alot of people there but you will see at any local car show better stuff the that wack new york shit !!
> *




as far as your wack new york shit statement. have you ever been to a LOWRIDER event in NY? cause i know there will be alot of us NYers that will take offense to that statement.


----------



## allprokustoms.com

ok haters what size are you im buying the uniforms

and GUESS WHO GETS THE FIRST ONE 
THATS RIGHT NEVILLE-EDWIN78

first of all that wagon is whack i know alot of dudes in puerto rico that will put that wagon to shame i see you want directions from mayaguez are you from there cause hummmmmm. aint that where most of the **** and trannys come from damn 

yes im puerto rican homie 
carolina san juan where its real 
and yes a p.r. flag hangs from my rear view but its in a lexus not a whack ass wagon


----------



## kazma64

hearse cheerleader capt.

maddogg20/20 cheerleader adviser 

neville_edwin78 army cheerleader division private 

cheerleader season is now in effect!
:0


----------



## allprokustoms.com

COMING TO A THEATER NEAR YOU


----------



## kazma64

everyday normal guy


----------



## kazma64

AIR BAG SETUP
neville_edwin78 Posted on: May 4 2006, 02:57 PM


Baller
****

Group: Members
Posts: 370
Joined: Mar 2004
From: LA ISLA BONITA
Member No.: 12,453



QUOTE(mrbplace @ May 4 2006, 03:12 PM) *
nono.gif nono.gif nono.gif nono.gif nono.gif nono.gif nono.gif
heeeyyy (DAMN) to strong to quick calm down man. You aint been on here long enough to talk that kind of smack. And go easy on the canadian jokes no need to insult theirs more of them in here than you think. And they can build circles around us when it comes to lowriding. What a narrow minded attitude to think only americans build quality classic lolo's.

penal pleasures confused.gif
newportdreamin confused.gif
hmmm could they be

IM FROM PUERTO RICO FOOL AND I'M NO KID !! I AM WAR VET AND A COLLEGE GRADUATE ! WHAT CAN YOU SAY ABOUT YOURSELF !!!!


----------



## hearse

sweet now i have a title uffin: and they found my movie :wave:


----------



## kazma64

that newyork shit :guns:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## daoriginator64

neville_edwin78 im puerto rican and im from nyc. although my ride isnt done yet, they way im building it is for the streets. i dont plan on winning any trophies or anything of that nature. im building my ride to my style and to my liking and to handle nyc streets. i feel that alot of ny cats do the same. its not a show car but its built for the streets. me and solow paul have been building this ride since last summer. they might be things on my ride that sopme poeple are not going to like but its they way i chose to do things. i think its wrong for you to say THAT WACK NEW YORK SHIT. i think its great for people to come on here and post thier opinions for discussion but its another to come on here and bash someone. kaz is a good dude. he will give me the shirt off his back. im born and raised in the bronx and you may think my ride NEW YORK RIDE IS WACK, but to me its my everything because i put in the work and im the one going to be enjoying this ride, this lowriding shit is my lifestyle man. stay up nyc. manny from bronx. 

heres my ride


----------



## kazma64

:thumbsup: mad props on that bomb build my brothers.


----------



## kazma64

VS










:0 :that NEWYORKCITY SHHHHHHHHHHHHIT!


----------



## kazma64

NEWYORKCITY


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Mar 30 2008, 03:21 PM~10291052
> *what does it matter if the car is a piece of shit or not. Kaz is a installer since you are not claiming to be a installer let me tell you what that means. a installer will CHARGE a fee to do work to CUSTOMERS cars. should he turn paying customers away because the car isnt up to your standards? it would be hard to pay bills that way.
> *


True.
The only beef I have with Kaz is the over-use of electric comps and the nonexistent water/oil traps on his setups. His customers are really the ones to blame and they probably look like insane clown posse fans.


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Mar 31 2008, 09:57 AM~10296146
> *True.
> The only beef I have with Kaz is the over-use of electric comps and the nonexistent water/oil traps on his setups.  His customers are really the ones to blame and they probably look like insane clown posse fans.
> *


i grew up on them fucker :angry:


----------



## SQUEAKYG

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Mar 30 2008, 11:58 PM~10293763
> *NEWYORKCITY
> *


Thanx for the VIDEO






































We did the hydros in that car last year  :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

:thumbsup: nnnnnnnnnnnnnnice!


----------



## neville_edwin78

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Mar 30 2008, 09:38 PM~10293551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :that NEWYORKCITY SHHHHHHHHHHHHIT!
> *


yeah typical honda bolt on crap !! mine is a 84 nissan sentra and everything is shaved and custom built en la isla del encanta papi !!!!


----------



## neville_edwin78

> _Originally posted by allprokustoms.com_@Mar 30 2008, 04:52 PM~10291257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok haters what size are you  im buying the uniforms
> 
> and GUESS WHO GETS THE FIRST ONE
> THATS RIGHT  NEVILLE-EDWIN78
> 
> first of all that wagon is whack i know alot of dudes in puerto rico that will put that wagon to shame i see you want directions from mayaguez are you from there cause hummmmmm. aint that where most of  the **** and trannys come from damn
> 
> yes im puerto rican homie
> carolina san juan where its real
> and yes a p.r. flag hangs from my rear view but its in a lexus not a whack ass wagon
> *


im from arecibo ! and only a *** would know that mayaguez . and i don't claim to have the best wagon or car but find me a sentra wagon better and more custom than mine !! and it not even done yet cuz i live in florida and its still in pr and havent touched it in 3 years . im not hating on ny my family from brooklyn . just people that think they put out the best cars and are just garbage. squeky g in my opinion has shown some of the best work on here and i think hes from ny. AND KAZ OR WHOEVER FROM COLUMBIA, A PLATOON OF MY MARINES WOULD KNOCK OFF COLUMBIA IN A WEEK ! NO OFFENSE


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by neville_edwin78_@Mar 31 2008, 09:00 PM~10301740
> *im from arecibo ! and only a *** would know that mayaguez . and i don't claim to have the best wagon or car but find me a sentra wagon better and more custom than mine !! and it not even done yet cuz i live in florida and its still in pr and havent touched it in 3 years . im not hating on ny my family from brooklyn . just people that think they put out the best cars and are just garbage. squeky g in my opinion has shown some of the best work on here and i think hes from ny. AND KAZ OR WHOEVER FROM COLUMBIA, A PLATOON OF MY MARINES WOULD KNOCK OFF COLUMBIA IN A WEEK ! NO OFFENSE
> *


 :uh: This dude got hate in his blood. :loco: :loco: 
when you take a look at those cars that's just that persons taste. That shit don't speak for everybody in NY. And those are cars that kaz did work on like AIR BAGS not body kits. If somebody wants to be cheap and get some bullshit ass job done then that's on them. When i got my car done i told him exactly what i wanted and that shit came out just how i wanted.


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by neville_edwin78_@Mar 31 2008, 07:00 PM~10301740
> *im from arecibo ! and only a *** would know that mayaguez . and i don't claim to have the best wagon or car but find me a sentra wagon better and more custom than mine !! and it not even done yet cuz i live in florida and its still in pr and havent touched it in 3 years . im not hating on ny my family from brooklyn . just people that think they put out the best cars and are just garbage. squeky g in my opinion has shown some of the best work on here and i think hes from ny. AND KAZ OR WHOEVER FROM COLUMBIA, A PLATOON OF MY MARINES WOULD KNOCK OFF COLUMBIA IN A WEEK ! NO OFFENSE
> *



from arecibo lol homie you ass i know arecibo real good alot of my people from el cotto i know you must know about that place damn you can get touch in your own hood damn thats bad :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## kazma64

:barf:







stop hating marine boy, you acting like a cheerleader. you making your platoon look bad. 

soldier boy hater you got yourself known on this topic, now got work on your show car. it was fun to hear your hate soldier boy. 

platoon hah! you reservist. 
NOW DROP AND GIVE ME 20 SOLDIER BOY. DONT EYEBALL ME BOY. 

OH DID I MENTION I GOT A PURPLE HEART.  

G-FAM CUSTOMS HOMIE DONT YOU FORGET IT!


MY PLATOON RIDE'S THE STREETS HOMIE.


----------



## kazma64

a moment of silence for all my fallen soldier's


----------



## kazma64

coming soon.  bolt on hah


----------



## neville_edwin78

> _Originally posted by allprokustoms.com_@Mar 31 2008, 08:49 PM~10302389
> *from arecibo lol homie you ass i know arecibo real good alot of my people from el cotto i know you must know about that place damn you can get touch in your own hood damn thats bad :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


in that case who ever you know i know and then some cuz thats where i grew up homie so don't act like a killer cuz you ain't ! my brother is still there and trust me whoever you know don't want none. anyways enough of this crap yall everyones got there own taste . that regal is nice i must say . but you know whats funny is that you allprokustoms got nothing to show for yourself . and much respect to anybody that served in iraq , i was there since march of '03 till june of '04 and saw alot of people , including my friends die and thats no joke.


----------



## daoriginator64

look i already posted my opinions on things neville post some pics of your avatar ride, maybe it is nice??? i mean you havent posted any detailed pics i wouldnt mind seeing your nissan sentra hooked up from what you say custom molded stuff im interested in seeing mor epics you have some!


----------



## kazma64

:0 this soldier boy is a dreamer, i see them all the time in the hood window shopping.
stop dreaming


----------



## neville_edwin78

go to cardomain.com and look up 85 nissan sentra and will be on the first page . don't know how to post up picks and dont have alot of time . KAZ stop being pissed about the whole thing its just my opinion . u might like my ride and like the man said earlier , everybody got different taste . anyways there are a couple of pics on my ride .


----------



## daoriginator64

i will post for you


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 30 2008, 08:08 PM~10293303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like those backin plates! thats tight


----------



## daoriginator64

thanks! eazy engraver did them for me


----------



## daoriginator64

oh shit my beater rocks the 1-866-fuk-n-low sticker!!!!!!!!


----------



## 416impala

lol I just stole your idea and pm'd my guy here to see if he can do any with the toronto blue jays logo for my pumps, haha


----------



## kazma64

:barf:







soldier boy hater you got yourself a bondo box there buddy. but thats just my opinion hhhhhhhhater . :angry: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
watch what you say on my topics, cheerleader!


----------



## neville_edwin78

lets see what u rolling wit then ! not your boys or customers rides , your personal ride and see if it any better ! i know that mine is not much but theres not 1 like in the world . and show me one better than my sentra and that old, 300 thousand miles with original motor and can drive it from cali to florida with no problems. i think you just hate the fact that someone on her posted there opinion about your stuff and you just can't take it . im proud of my bondo box as you say , cuz i can go to any hangout spot and park it , maybe draw a little attention and know that nobody is gonna roll in with nothing like it !! unlike that honda wagon that you showed , cuz let be real you can go to any grocery store and pic up bolt on parts for a honda . peace out homie


----------



## kazma64

lets see bondo boy you still talkn shit on my topic soldier boy. 
























































































































its what i do bitch!


----------



## kazma64

you hating on what moves me and what i live for soldier hater. this is not no part time hobby or a job this is my lifestyle. and i rep NYC EASTCOAST . you dont know nothing about this NYC minestate


----------



## neville_edwin78

Wow ! 
Those whips make mine really crappy ! I think not homie. I mean those caddys are a dime a dozen here in florida , so you got a cuople of twins down here give or take the level of tackiness. The blazers artwork is nice and I respect the message but at the same time it looks like a throwback from a 80's lowrider magazine. All your whips can be duplicated except the truck g. My whip , not that easy. First u got to find a 84 sentra wagon , not that easy and then study mine for a long time to see what I did and how and what parts from other cars where used to cuztom fit .if you see a stock one side by side you will see the difference. My whip is pretty common car in pr and 7 out of 10 people that see it don't even now what car it is. And that was my goal and that's when u know u got something different.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by neville_edwin78_@Apr 4 2008, 09:11 AM~10332720
> *Wow !
> Those whips make mine really crappy ! I think not homie. <span style=\'color:blue\'>First u got to find a 84 sentra wagon , not that easy and then study mine for a long time to see what I did and how and what parts from other cars where used to cuztom fit .if you see a stock one side by side you will see the difference. My whip is pretty common car in pr and 7 out of 10 people that see it don't even now what car it is. And that was my goal and that's when u know u got something different.
> *


yeah im sure you get much more respect than that crocidile caddy in miami homie


----------



## kazma64

for a college grad and a war hero you just can't seem to get off my balls. take your bondo box and your cheerleader ass off my topic. you'r shit is whack, bitch. go fight a war soldier boy. all this shit you talking for what. this is how haters act like bitches.
aint nobody want no bondo ass 12inch rim,leaky sliding rag, wannabe 1.8 wagon nissan please soldier boy. watch them speed bumps, dont wanna crack that bondo that shit coast to much!








choose one mr softy


----------



## kazma64

fl.


----------



## neville_edwin78

you funny g ! its not ugly by no means , but its a caddy wit 22's and crocs skin upholtery ! that can be done in a weekend . whats so custom about that . and stop trying to act hard , there are plenty of studio gansta out there. people who curse are people with a lack of vocabulary ! pick up a bible some time . god bless


----------



## kazma64

u pussy bitch! get off my balls. sentra :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you soft soldier boy. college grad, war hero, preacher, cheerleader, run for president bitch. you aint got no money you spent that shit on bondo. sign up for another 3 years you need the money for that pinto of your's. get rid of that bondo box before it starts cracking soldier boy.







:cheesy: :roflmao: :dunno: :nono: 
join a gym bitch, keep hating i love it!


dont eyeball me bbbbbbbbboooooyyyyy! :0


----------



## kazma64

your killing then out there hah! get the [email protected]% 

go get em tiger!


----------



## hearse

cant wait till ur ass runs ur mouth more and gets banned :uh:


----------



## neville_edwin78

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 4 2008, 12:50 PM~10334839
> *u pussy bitch! get off my balls. sentra  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you soft soldier boy. college grad, war hero, preacher, cheerleader, run for president bitch. you aint got no money you spent that shit on bondo. sign up for another 3 years you need the money for that pinto of your's.  get rid of that bondo box before it starts cracking soldier boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :nono:
> join a gym bitch,  keep hating i love it!
> dont eyeball me bbbbbbbbboooooyyyyy! :0
> *


you must really love me dude if you waste that much time to defend your wackness ! and you might want to put some bondo on that rust bucket impala you posted ! come on dude have some pride in yourself. my bad hulk , there was no gym in iraq while we were providing the blanket on freedom for cats like you so we got to improvise g ! u a wanksta homie , go weld something or fix that rusted out ride of yours. and trust me i have no shame in being a christian dog , this is just a little internet fun for me but i can tell you can't take when your challenged and that why talk like that amigo .


----------



## kazma64

:machinegun: tuff guy writing story's thats what you are soldier boy.your a cheerleader softy, i can tell bitch asses when i hear one.



nissan sentra :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
oh mmmaaannnnnn! 









coming son for you haters!


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 4 2008, 02:29 PM~10336181
> *cant wait till ur ass runs ur mouth more and gets banned :uh:
> *


SNITCHING AT ITS BEST! 


GFAMCUSTOMS NYC HOMIE


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 4 2008, 07:24 PM~10337376
> *SNITCHING AT ITS BEST!
> GFAMCUSTOMS NYC HOMIE
> *


dont need to snitch ur ass draws enough wack ass attention to himself :uh: and ur filled with nothin but the same lame ass cheerleader comebacks


----------



## bkjaydog

wifey's making the popcorn right now. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kazma64

oh no hershys getting live. cheerleader look at you hating on someone else's topic. back up cheerleader! :0


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 4 2008, 09:16 PM~10338108
> *oh no hershys getting live.  cheerleader look at you hating on someone else's topic. back up cheerleader!  :0
> *


kinda gay for you to keep picturing us in cheerleader outfits :ugh:


----------



## maddogg20/20

The cars in this topic are so cool, they should be featured in lowrider magazine :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64

if you guys are not hating then why dont you guys go post on other topics?? honestly when i dont like a topic here on layitlow i move on and check out topics that interest me.


----------



## kazma64

cheerleader freak maddog20/29 your a sick puppy i looked at your avatar and saw that shit you got us your info. sick mo.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

*SICK*


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 4 2008, 10:32 PM~10338758
> *if you guys are not hating then why dont you guys go post on other topics?? honestly when i dont like a topic here on layitlow i move on and check out topics that interest me.
> *


i do post in other topics :dunno: he was ok until he started postin and braggin like he was some kinda hot shit. its his attitude that fucks his work up. cockiness :thumsbdown:


----------



## kazma64

back off hershy. play your position, or you trying to move up in the cheerleader rank :nicoderm:


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 5 2008, 12:11 AM~10339427
> *back off hershy. play your position, or you trying to move up in the cheerleader rank :nicoderm:
> *


and its this attitude why no one likes u :thumbsdown:


----------



## kazma64

NOBODY LIKES ME :dunno:


----------



## hearse

random ***** rap ya that says a lot :roflmao:


----------



## cadi_ken

Wow! Its the 40th anniversary of the death of Martin Luther King Jr. and ******* racism is still poppin'!. What the hell is ***** Rap? What did u wanna see, your sister and your cousin having sex while your mother filmed it? I went through all 27 pages of this topic and I have yet to see kaz brag about sh*t unless u clowns came at his neck. Thats what we do in NYC. We ain't backing down from nothin'. Give the man credit. He does good work. I have yet to hear anyone on here complain about his craft, regardless of where his shop is set up at. Be real, I searched through most of you haters pages and saw your whips and they are cool. But this dude has show quality sh*t. I've seen his work in magazines. Respect it or move on. No one force you to come to this topic.


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by cadi_ken_@Apr 5 2008, 06:17 AM~10340626
> *Wow! Its the 40th anniversary of the death of Martin Luther King Jr. and ******* racism is still poppin'!. What the hell is ***** Rap? What did u wanna see, your sister and your cousin having sex while your mother filmed it? I went through all 27 pages of this topic and I have yet to see kaz brag about sh*t unless u clowns came at his neck. Thats what we do in NYC. We ain't backing down from nothin'. Give the man credit. He does good work. I have yet to hear anyone on here complain about his craft, regardless of where his shop is set up at. Be real, I searched through most of you haters pages and saw your whips and they are cool. But this dude has show quality sh*t. I've seen his work in magazines. Respect it or move on. No one force you to come to this topic.
> *


no one said anything about where the shop was at :dunno: and yes im into watchin family porn :thumbsup: anytime anyone said anything or question somethin he ddi he turned into a prick. :uh: when he first popped up i asked him how he drained the tags and where the water traps were and he popped off saying water traps were for **** and yada yada yada :uh: and where he's from aint got shit to do with anything fuck NY for all i care he can be from fuckin china it wont make a damn difference


----------



## maddogg20/20

True dat.
I never once criticized him or his work, just ragged-on his customers' "taste" in automotive customizing.
Yet he attacks me by sayin' I'm a sick mofo :tears:  

Perhaps all of this aggression stems from having to deal with the people who like suv's with body kits and bagged imports on a daily basis :dunno:


----------



## kazma64

:biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64

fuck ny? fuck michigan


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 5 2008, 06:14 PM~10343078
> *fuck ny?  fuck michigan
> *


fuck michigan? fuck you :dunno:


----------



## daoriginator64

:angry: you had said fuck ny so i said fuck michigan :0


----------



## kazma64

:0 back at the ranch.









































THAT NEWYORK CITY SHHHHHHHIT.


----------



## kazma64

:0 at 200psi


----------



## kazma64




----------



## hearse

so are you paying for the damages by the faulty tanks or saying not my problem :scrutinize:


----------



## kazma64

paying for the damages. its nothing money cant fix :0


----------



## cadi_ken

Thats crazy, I saw that shit when it happened on the Bronx river pkwy. Yo kaz, my cadi will be ready for you next week. whats your schedule looking like?


----------



## cadi_ken

what would cause the tanks to exploded like that?


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 9 2008, 12:52 PM~10372651
> *paying for the damages. its nothing money cant fix :0
> *


good deal


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by cadi_ken_@Apr 9 2008, 04:58 PM~10374587
> *what would cause the tanks  to exploded like that?
> *


cheaply made china tanks.


----------



## neville_edwin78

dat magnum looks mean as hell !


----------



## bkjaydog

yo kaz let them ****** know. Get a black tank and just paint that shit. uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## allprokustoms.com

yo kaz check it out


----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## kazma64

before
















after


----------



## daoriginator64

why so many batteries?? what are they for the air ride?


----------



## kazma64

for that oasis compressor


----------



## neville_edwin78

looks good g . what kinda ride is it


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## tddbrumfield

:0 was that the grey cutty looks bad ass


----------



## kazma64

:yessad:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 16 2008, 01:12 PM~10430740
> *:yessad:
> *


----------



## kazma64




----------



## daoriginator64

coming soon! sup kaz!


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 18 2008, 10:54 PM~10451628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




tested at 255psi sweet 

:biggrin: 
 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowfreeze

Just a question,
why u still mounting/selling those stainless tanks? i see u have customers coming back, there are more topics here on exploded ones, and i see u still mount...


Greetz G.


----------



## kazma64

no more stainless tanks! that last one was replaced with a black tank. and the ones u do see are on the waiting list to be changed. the stainless tank cause me alot of trouble.  
























14s


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 19 2008, 04:59 PM~10455338
> *coming soon! sup kaz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookn good! summers almost here, we rollin manny.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 21 2008, 12:00 AM~10464002
> *no more stainless tanks! that last one was replaced with a black tank.  and the ones u do see are on the waiting list to be changed. the stainless tank cause me alot of trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14s
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
That shit looks hard on those, much better!
They 14x7 or 14x6? They rub under the skirts any?


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## bkjaydog

damn kaz you got them horns in there?


----------



## kazma64




----------



## draggin98s10

I LIKE THE HORN................ IS IT LOUD AS FUCK?


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 26 2008, 02:49 AM~10507751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful


----------



## kazma64

thank u.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## QBKS

is that the same caddy that used to be navy blue? 

oh and BTW I like the dubs better on ya red caddy, but switchin it up is cool.


----------



## kazma64

this is a new one, soon to be bagged. the 14s are temps new one's coming soon.


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 28 2008, 09:57 PM~10526140
> *this is a new one,  soon to be bagged.  the 14s are temps new one's  coming soon.
> 
> *


werd? 24's????


----------



## kazma64

:biggrin:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

money never sleeps!


----------



## 416impala

shit kaz u going to have a fuckin scrap yard of junk tanks lol.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## bkjaydog

looks sweet
next :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Kdraulics

:thumbsup:


----------



## tahoehtp

that white yukon looks good man! nice work.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 7 2008, 07:59 PM~10602994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can u explain the wiring? is it zero gauge? i havent seen anyone wire air like that before


----------



## kazma64

yes zero gauge. the 4 480s pull alot of power so the zero works better for me that is. plus 2 batts.


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

Nice Work Kaz


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

24's


----------



## QBKS

sweet! another one bagged :thumbsup: 

How long did this one take you?


----------



## cadi_ken

Mean! Clean ass cadi. Makes me wanna step my shoe game up another size.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by cadi_ken_@May 14 2008, 06:24 PM~10655619
> *Mean! Clean ass cadi.  Makes me wanna step my shoe game up another size.
> *


24's look sick on these cars when they ain't DONKed out. I say do it as long as you can tuck.


----------



## cadi_ken

I'M SITTING ON 22'S RIGHT NOW. THE RIDE IS SICK, JUST LIKE FACTORY AT THE RIGHT RIDE LEVEL. THE ONLY THING I AM FEARIN' IS THE POT HOLES IN NYC


----------



## QBKS

oh yea trudat. I didn't know the caddy was ur daily.


----------



## cadi_ken

NAH, SHES NOT MY DAILY. I BRING HER OUT WHEN I WANNA TURN HEADS, I BEAT THE STREETS UP DAILY IN A PIECE OF SHIT :barf: DODGE CHARGER. I'M TRYING TO GET MY HANDS ON THIS 78 MONTE FOR MY DAILY. I'M GONNA THROW IT ON AIR WITHOUT A DOUBT, BUT I DON'T KNOW IF I WANNA GO CLASSIC AND THROW 14" DAYTONS OR GO WITH BIG SHOES.


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by cadi_ken_@May 15 2008, 11:02 PM~10666143
> *NAH, SHES NOT MY DAILY. I BRING HER OUT WHEN I WANNA TURN HEADS, I BEAT THE STREETS UP DAILY IN A PICE OF SHIT :barf: DODGE CHARGER. i TRYING TO GET MY HANDS ON THIS 78 MONTE FOR MY DAILY. I'M GONNA THROW IT ON AIR WITHOUT A DOUBT, BUT I DON'T KNOW IF I WANNA GO CLASSIC AND THROW 14" DAYTONS OR GO WITH BIG SHOES.
> *


oh worrd son? I miss my Monte had an 85. but couldn't afford to own three cars at da time so had to let her go. One day I'll get another one. maybe a regal next time. Daytons are a bitch to keep clean tho. they rust up if you don't stay on top of em.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## QBKS

sweet. looks like a red version of Rob's caddy now.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@May 16 2008, 09:58 AM~10669334
> *oh worrd son? I miss my Monte had an 85. but couldn't afford to own three cars at da time so had to let her go. One day I'll get another one. maybe a regal next time.  Daytons are a bitch to keep clean tho. they rust up if you don't stay on top of em.
> *


the reason ur DAYTONS are a bitch to clean cause of the rust is cause the aint real D's
the prolly chinas


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@May 21 2008, 07:39 AM~10702549
> *the reason ur DAYTONS are a bitch to clean cause of the rust  is cause the aint real  D's
> the prolly chinas
> *



I neva said I had daytons on my Monte. But either way when I say "daytons" I meant wire wheels in general. kinda like how I call every lip balm "chapstick" But yea daytons are better in that sense, thas why u pay more.


----------



## allprokustoms.com

:nicoderm:


kaz go to www.whatspoppin.net look for the car show pics your car is there


----------



## allprokustoms.com

View My TinyFx
View My TinyFx


----------



## Malice

kaz i need to do my car man... danny is driving me crazy he was telling me about ya ****** in 207st sunday night


----------



## kazma64

207 was crazy sunday. monday was crazy to im going to post some video up


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

View My Video
207st uptown nyc


----------



## Malice

gimme a number for my car when u get a chance


----------



## daoriginator64

damn , the bronx boyz was in city island that night gettin twisted! if you would have called us we would have went to the heights nikka!,,,


----------



## cadi_ken

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 27 2008, 08:36 PM~10748615
> *View My Video
> 207st uptown nyc
> *



WHO EVER NEEDED GAS THAT NIGHT WAS ASSED OUT, LOL. YO, YOU AND YA PEOPLES ARE DOING IT. I RESPECT THAT. THE ART WORK ON THOSE TANKS ARE BANANAS.


----------



## NYLOW




----------



## kazma64




----------



## QBKS

yo lemme find out you got to push da phantom coupe :0


----------



## kazma64

.


----------



## allprokustoms.com

HOT IMPORT NIGHT SHOW BELMONT RACE TRACK


----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## bkjaydog

damn :tears: i was havin so much fun at home


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jun 22 2008, 05:54 PM~10927396
> *damn :tears: i was havin so much fun at home
> *





damnnnnnnn homie you really missed it :biggrin: i still got the big smile on my face


----------



## QBKS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by allprokustoms.com_@Jun 22 2008, 12:24 PM~10925553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hood4real

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 27 2008, 06:17 PM~10748487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can I get this controller


----------



## allprokustoms.com

yo kaz check this out





http://www.tube8.com/fetish/sick-scat-vomit-party/6650/


----------



## kazma64

that shit is crazy!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

uptown


----------



## kazma64

uptown bitches


----------



## kazma64

uptown


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> ohhhh man TAZ is getting busy thats the supervisor :roflmao:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## allprokustoms.com

would you eat from this birthday cake lol


----------



## bkjaydog

hahaha nice SHIT


----------



## QBKS

nah chill that cup looks suspect LoL


----------



## kazma64

FUNKMASTER FLEX CAR SHOW 08


----------



## bkjaydog

damn kaz looks like i missed another good show. how was it? i been in the hospital with my baby boy he should be out by wednesday. i'll try to swing by friday.


----------



## kazma64

yo jay we miss u at the shows. how's the baby doing? congrats on your new born homie


----------



## NYLOW

That impala looks good


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by NYLOW_@Jul 3 2008, 05:57 AM~11003936
> *That impala looks good
> *


And thats about all :|


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jul 7 2008, 12:05 AM~11025448
> *And thats about all  :|
> *




ouch
:0


----------



## NYLOW

QUOTE(maddogg20/20 @ Jul 7 2008, 12:05 AM) 
And thats about all 



I was referring to the set up on the red 64


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## IlDuce

yo kazam, with the new york weather, how long do the bag you use last? you know, with the salt and shit eating them up in the winter


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta

Click for video....










Click for video....


----------



## kazma64

:thumbsup: good looking homie. they look great thanks


----------



## kazma64

uptown styles


----------



## allprokustoms.com

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

hartford,ct flex show


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

uptown rolln


----------



## QBKS

interesting...


----------



## 87linkin

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jul 15 2008, 12:02 AM~11090938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uptown styles
> *


whats up with this? :uh:


----------



## Sporty

My only thought is tailgating... dont see why you would have Ev's in your ride if its not for tailgating and it's not the 70's lol.


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 24 2008, 12:37 PM~11167508
> *My only thought is tailgating... dont see why you would have Ev's in your ride if its not for tailgating and it's not the 70's lol.
> *


Ev is the best ..they give better sound ...they still got the bass there is 4 18" for bass the hit hard thos van when the turn it on the u could hear then from a mile alway keep it up Kasma64 it height thing is domincan thing but they sound real good i got 2 of them in my car


----------



## lowlow1964

that king of those van is that 1 lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN47Wlxgc9Y&feature=related
the second it go this 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Oz9AZoBL-4&feature=related
and this how they do they car
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fP5G_I544Yw&feature=related


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Jul 24 2008, 05:59 PM~11170392
> *Ev  is the best ..they give better sound ...they still got the bass there is 4 18" for bass the hit hard thos van when the turn it on the u could hear then from a mile alway keep it up Kasma64 it height thing is domincan thing but they sound real good i got 2 of them in my car
> *


sporty knows his shit so might wanna rethink that statement


----------



## kazma64

until you hear one of these in person you'll never know how they hit. D.R styles


----------



## 87linkin

:uh: anyways...... dont get it??? looks like someone stole the church choir subwoofers!


----------



## 87linkin

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Jul 24 2008, 03:59 PM~11170392
> *Ev  is the best ..they give better sound ...they still got the bass there is 4 18" for bass the hit hard thos van when the turn it on the u could hear then from a mile alway keep it up Kasma64 it height thing is domincan thing but they sound real good i got 2 of them in my car
> *


english please!? ev never heard of, I guess because I never setup the equipment for rock concerts.


----------



## NYLOW

We like to bring the concert to us. :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jul 24 2008, 09:12 PM~11172350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until you hear one of these in person you'll never know how they hit.  D.R styles
> *


Worked with Ev's in professional audio (300seat Theatre, as well as a dual fountain ampitheatre).. sitting at a $8k 32 channel sound board and 5 big dog crowns.. the whole 9. I've heard them, used them, fixed them, blew them up. That's why i said, for tail gaiting (because for outdoor events, Ev will make it happen for sure) i see why, but if it's for strictly cruising, going down the road, then I woulda took a different turn lol... Definetly.

I see where your coming from kazma.. you basically got a tower from a staged setup in the back of a van. Just instead of a front loaded traditional, you have a vented in there... 

Things exist outside of NY homie :thumbsup: lol 

I just like what car audio has to offer for vehicles compared to what prof. audio equip. have to offer for vehicles..


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jul 25 2008, 01:26 AM~11174260
> *:uh:  anyways...... dont get it??? looks like someone stole the church choir subwoofers!
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 24 2008, 06:56 PM~11170841
> *sporty knows his shit so might wanna rethink that statement
> *


it dont got be tailgating shit u still cruise and the sound good that my car and that shit is only im only got 2 10" and it sound good
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfGHD-CV6gM


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Jul 25 2008, 05:48 PM~11179310
> *it dont got be tailgating shit u still cruise and the sound good that my car and that shit is only im only got 2 10" and it sound good
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfGHD-CV6gM
> *


that impala sounds nice wat u got wat u got in it


----------



## 87linkin

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Jul 25 2008, 03:48 PM~11179310
> *it dont got be tailgating shit u still cruise and the sound good that my car and that shit is only im only got 2 10" and it sound good
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfGHD-CV6gM
> *


english?


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 25 2008, 06:06 PM~11179447
> *that impala sounds nice wat u got wat u got in it
> *


Ev


----------



## 87linkin

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Jul 26 2008, 07:47 AM~11183054
> *Ev
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

Good work!
rjhill005 (2 months ago) Show Hide
0 Poor comment Good comment
Marked as spam
Reply | Spam
yo nice rims were u get them and wat the called n are they 20s
prboi214 (2 months ago) Show Hide
0 Poor comment Good comment
Marked as spam
Reply | Spam
im diggin da car..just not da car..betta if it was all black
palo88 (3 months ago) Show Hide
0 Poor comment Good comment
Marked as spam
Reply | Spam
what kind of amps you using the system sounds badass
low1938rod (3 months ago) Show Hide
Marked as spam
Reply
alpine for the mid and hight and for the sub soundstream
tommymole220 (3 months ago) Show Hide
0 Poor comment Good comment
Marked as spam
Reply | Spam
what tires did u use to fir those 20's on there? 





Nothing about ev!


----------



## NYLOW

Hay Kaz what U working on now


----------



## 87linkin

probably an escalade with a body kit,lambo doors, and 1000 concert/home stereo speakers.


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jul 27 2008, 02:21 AM~11188032
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Good work!
> rjhill005 (2 months ago) Show Hide
> 0 Poor comment Good comment
> Marked as spam
> Reply | Spam
> yo nice rims were u get them and wat the called n are they 20s
> prboi214 (2 months ago) Show Hide
> 0 Poor comment Good comment
> Marked as spam
> Reply | Spam
> im diggin da car..just not da car..betta if it was all black
> palo88 (3 months ago) Show Hide
> 0 Poor comment Good comment
> Marked as spam
> Reply | Spam
> what kind of amps you using the system sounds badass
> low1938rod (3 months ago) Show Hide
> Marked as spam
> Reply
> alpine for the mid and hight and for the sub soundstream
> tommymole220 (3 months ago) Show Hide
> 0 Poor comment Good comment
> Marked as spam
> Reply | Spam
> what tires did u use to fir those 20's on there?
> Nothing about ev!
> *


2 10" on the deck


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jul 28 2008, 01:19 PM~11196856
> *probably an escalade with a body kit,lambo doors, and 1000 concert/home stereo speakers.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
This thread cracks me up.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Malice

dam that linc looks clean... nice fucking rims


----------



## slammedcavi

nice fuckin cars g-fam...


----------



## kazma64




----------



## lowlow1964

nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64

that lincoln looks sick!!! good shit kaz~


----------



## kazma64

thanks homies


----------



## NYLOW

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jul 31 2008, 11:40 PM~11229988
> *thanks homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## SLAMNFX

Yur sooooooo GHETTO


----------



## kazma64

:biggrin:


----------



## QBKS

no u didn't lol anyone goin to proline tommorrow?


----------



## bkjaydog

I'll be there not in my car though, its getting painted. you gonna take your car? I'll be on the lookout


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Aug 2 2008, 11:28 PM~11244029
> *I'll be there not in my car though, its getting painted. you gonna take your car? I'll be on the lookout
> *


I didn't really want to since i cracked my body kit. But fuck it, it's da hood. I'll roll thru in a bit. maybe I'll see u there


----------



## kazma64

it gets crazy uptown









































































































































this is how it gets on a sunday.


----------



## lowlow1964

where was this at ??? wat park?????randall park


----------



## QBKS

my phone had trouble loading the pics but did I thought I just ssw upside down titties???


----------



## kazma64

randells isl


----------



## kazma64

newyorknewyork


----------



## kazma64

sundaystyle


----------



## Malice

lmfaooooo yo these sucias be buggin lol fuckin smuts


----------



## UKAIR-ONE

LOL fuk tha rides lets see more tiddies............


----------



## kazma64

newyorkstyles


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## bkjaydog

:0 :0 :0 damn 
swallowed those rims


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

intro randalls


----------



## kazma64

G-FAM FILMS


----------



## NYLOW

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Aug 9 2008, 10:36 AM~11300031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## kazma64




----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Aug 14 2008, 12:15 PM~11341975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this 1 sound better then that 1 kazma and they got serve by this 1 tooo


----------



## kazma64

another sunday at randalls sick!


----------



## kazma64

randalls spotlight


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

randalls intro


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Aug 18 2008, 04:38 AM~11370018
> *another sunday at randalls sick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That HOt LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Aug 18 2008, 03:38 AM~11370018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Open up the trunk
Bass-Bass crazy kickin it


----------



## kazma64

another wild sunday!


----------



## kazma64

randalls style


----------



## kazma64

randalls 2nd spot


----------



## kazma64

randalls 2nd spot2


----------



## kazma64

randalls2nd spot


----------



## kazma64

five o randalls


----------



## kazma64

new cam


----------



## kazma64

1995 s10 2.2 edc


----------



## allprokustoms.com

FRONT DOORS 1-10" 1-8" 1-6"
BACK DOORS 1-8" 1-6"
DECK 2-12"
TRUNK LID 2-10" 2-8"

JUST GOT TO WRAP UP EVERYTHING

























































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

u ready for randalls o what


----------



## kazma64

randalls labor day 08


----------



## kazma64

shorty rock


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

twisted


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Aug 30 2008, 03:17 AM~11477015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1995 s10 2.2 edc
> *


why put a check right after the pump, and have the pressure switch under the hood? then you constantly have pressure in that line all the way to the tank  so if something happens between the york and the tank ur fucked


----------



## SQUEAKYG

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Sep 1 2008, 01:23 PM~11489457
> *why put a check right after the pump, and have the pressure switch under the hood? then you constantly have pressure in that line all the way to the tank  so if something happens between the york and the tank ur fucked
> *


The check and the pressure switch are in the right place .. There isn't really a ideal spot for it .. any palce will work .. If he had the pressure switch on the other side of the check valve and loses pressure to the york .. then the clutch would engage if there was constant power to the p/s .. The only thing that should be added is a blow off valve between the check and the edc to prevent over pressurizing ...  :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

randalls


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Sep 1 2008, 09:02 PM~11492348
> *The check and the pressure switch are in the right place .. There isn't really a ideal spot for it .. any palce will work  .. If he had the pressure switch on the other side of the check valve and loses pressure to the york .. then the clutch would engage if there was constant power to the p/s .. The only thing that should be added is a blow off valve between the check and the edc to prevent over pressurizing ...    :biggrin:
> *


never seen a switch right after the york.wouldnt the heat toy with it along with the oil from the york?


----------



## TYTE9D

nice work and pics, keep them coming G-FAM.


----------



## SQUEAKYG

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Sep 2 2008, 12:07 AM~11494196
> *never seen a switch right after the york.wouldnt the heat toy with it along with the oil from the york?
> *



Good eye ... I did not see that there was not a water/oil trap ... definitely needs one ....


----------



## kazma64




----------



## SLAMNFX

Thank God U R back to posting chasis black and airbags.... was getting tired of all the fiberglass.... :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

this sunday was popin! 













































745 looking hot at randalls squeaky


----------



## SQUEAKYG

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Sep 15 2008, 02:39 AM~11604170
> *this sunday was popin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 745 looking hot at randalls  squeaky
> *


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET  :biggrin:


----------



## allprokustoms.com

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/audio/play/39068/




listen to the phone prank in this link its funny
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kazma64

:roflmao:


----------



## bkjaydog

yo kaz what up you going to orchard beach sunday?


----------



## kazma64

im rolling wake me up


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by allprokustoms.com_@Sep 17 2008, 06:14 PM~11627886
> *http://www.ebaumsworld.com/audio/play/39068/
> listen to the phone prank in this link its funny
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




HAHAHAHAHA there you have it. use the mouth ladies!!


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Sep 17 2008, 08:42 PM~11630984
> *HAHAHAHAHA there you have it. use the mouth ladies!!
> *





in india its budda calls 
in usa booty calls
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kazma64

car show in brooklyn sunday before rannnnnnndallllllls


----------



## kazma64

brooklyn car show


----------



## kazma64

the call out


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Sep 22 2008, 03:26 AM~11662677
> *the call out
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: so wat happed??????


----------



## daoriginator64

yea wheres part 2 kaz??????


----------



## kazma64

it sounded like this


the battle between the two will go down next sundaY at rrrrraaaaandaalllllllllls!


----------



## daoriginator64

holla nyc!


----------



## allprokustoms.com

YO KAZ CHECK THESE ******* OUT LMAO :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc6yLmQjyPo


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by allprokustoms.com_@Sep 26 2008, 12:00 PM~11705554
> *YO KAZ CHECK THESE ******* OUT LMAO :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc6yLmQjyPo
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

beast randalls


----------



## kazma64

randalls talk


----------



## kazma64

randalls pop off


----------



## kazma64

randalls action


----------



## kazma64

yankee stadium
3am sunday


----------



## Down4life

Yo KAAAAAAAAAAAZ!!! Wuz good! This is Chet! Who won that shit with the beast??? That shit was Hilarious! :roflmao:


----------



## kazma64

4am yanks


----------



## kazma64

this just in :nicoderm:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

columbus day randalls 

crazy!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

randalls columbus day battle

the new cam in action.


----------



## kazma64

battle battle


----------



## kazma64

RANDALLS REMIX


----------



## kazma64




----------



## secondtonone317

yo kaz.........im from round the way, deff stoppin by when I pick up my Fleetwood


----------



## kazma64

uffin:


----------



## kazma64

:biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

them randalls boyz


----------



## Hellraizer

:biggrin:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## secondtonone317

yooo kaz......when's the next show, I wanna roll.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Flamed360

how do you like them kinetik batteries?


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by Flamed360_@Nov 9 2008, 12:53 AM~12103395
> *how do you like them kinetik batteries?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Flamed360

cool, i take it they are good for air intstall regarding amperage draw from the comps, how bout on a juice install?? any experiance with them on juice?


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by Flamed360_@Nov 9 2008, 10:45 AM~12104740
> *cool, i take it they are good for air intstall regarding amperage draw from the comps, how bout on a juice install?? any experiance with them on juice?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 18 2008, 12:45 PM~11903802
> *HOW DOES THAT PS3 NOT OVER HEAT
> *


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Malice

the body look good on this regal


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## NYLOW

:0


----------



## kazma64




----------



## QBKS

clean setup Kaz. :thumbsup: Customer needs bigger/better rims. Those 18s?


----------



## kazma64

thanks homie . 19s


----------



## bigwilllowkey

NICE WORK KAZMA64 :thumbsup:


----------



## bkjaydog

yo kaz what up man, what you been up to, i gotta swing through there one of these days.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

el lechon! for new years


----------



## daoriginator64

thats wats up! sup kaz! happy new years my nikka!


----------



## Flamed360

ive been watchin ur builds bro and you do some clean ass installs!!


----------



## kazma64

thanks


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 1 2009, 01:23 PM~12577334
> *thats wats up! sup kaz! happy new years my nikka!
> *


happy new year my brother.


----------



## NYLOW

Happy New Year!!


----------



## allprokustoms.com

welcome back happy new year


----------



## bkjaydog

kaz, alex what's good aint seen yall ****** in a minute.
i'ma try to swing thru this friday. you gonna be around


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jan 5 2009, 09:01 PM~12616930
> *kaz, alex what's good aint seen yall ****** in a minute.
> i'ma try to swing thru this friday. you gonna be around
> *




wats good jay i text you happy new year on new years eve i think you did not have my saved it was the 646 number but hope you and the fam had a happy new year


----------



## kazma64

happy new year my brothers.


----------



## allprokustoms.com

if it does not rain i'll be around kaz house friday about 8pm after work 

kaz im adding 2 18"rcf 4 more 10's and 4 more 12's no back seat total 28 speakers :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog

aight i probably swing by.


----------



## kazma64

GHETTOFAM NYC

2009TIME!


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by allprokustoms.com_@Jan 6 2009, 12:55 PM~12622523
> *if it does not rain i'll be around kaz house friday about 8pm after work
> 
> kaz im adding 2 18"rcf 4 more 10's and 4 more 12's no back seat  total 28 speakers  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: get that beast ready for randells.


----------



## allprokustoms.com

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452231




this shit is sad


----------



## kazma64

:biggrin:


----------



## 59camino

yo kazma, i have been readin alot of post on here,all of the hating and shit. i work for a custom auto shop full time, i suppose u could call it one of the "big shops" only difference between us and the normal big shop dennys's corvette restos in coventry pa. we strive on quality. when u strive on quality it makes it 10 times harder to run a business when it shouldnt. my dad busts his ass and sacrifices alot of money just to put out a quality job to have that customer say holly shit it looks factory.
we have a nice shop to do our work in but our paint booth is shit.i am the painter there and i have been raised and trained to paint in a shitty ass paint booth and put out top quality work. what im tryin to say is where u work dont matter, its how you work...
i like alot of the work i have seen from you bro. pictures dont tell shit but if your work is as good as it looks keep it up.just remember if someone wants you to do a 10 hour job in 3 hours, and you can do it, just concentrate on quality, cause thats what brings the customers back and puts the word out. if you can do quality and quantity at the same time u got it made bro... just dont sacrifice quality for quantity thats what will burn u in the long run..



Cody


----------



## kazma64

i hear you CODY. thanks. as for quality in my work i look at it like this. if my customers car don't look good and perform good i sure don't look good. i just love this trade i consider my art. i treat every car as if it were mine. and i love to time myself as if it were a monster garage show. time is money! and we are living in hard times. a big shop would be nice but i like to work when i wanna work and not worry about over head bills. i can close up shop when ever and not worry about a thing. trust me i know its not easy to run a big shop without it getting in the way of how one wants to live. lets hope 09 is a go year for everyone.


----------



## kazma64

2009 first set-up of the year


----------



## daoriginator64

wuz good kaz! damn you always get it in!!! much much props! goodluck in 09 homie, see you around. take care my nikka


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 12 2009, 07:41 PM~12987513
> *wuz good kaz! damn you always get it in!!! much much props! goodluck in 09 homie, see you around. take care my nikka
> *


was good my brother! getting ready for the summer. see you soon


----------



## bkjaydog

kaz i need to get my shit done. let me know when you got time. i'm going to florida i'll be back sat. so let me know when you ready. :biggrin: 
think about that york :0 :0 :0 and tell that ***** alex my interior is next. later, i'll holla when i get back


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Feb 12 2009, 10:33 PM~12989646
> *kaz i need to get my shit done. let me know when you got time. i'm going to florida  i'll be back sat. so let me know when you ready. :biggrin:
> think about that york :0  :0  :0 and tell that ***** alex my interior is next. later, i'll holla when i get back
> *


----------



## kazma64




----------



## bigwilllowkey

^^^^NICE WORK G-FAM WHAT SIZE LINES ARE YOU USING AND DID YOU HAVE TO DO ANY CUTTIN TO THE FENDER WELL TO TUCK THOSE WHEELS.


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Feb 14 2009, 10:58 PM~13006355
> *^^^^NICE WORK G-FAM WHAT SIZE LINES ARE YOU USING AND DID YOU HAVE TO DO ANY CUTTIN TO THE FENDER WELL TO TUCK THOSE WHEELS.
> *


24s by 9.5 no cutting up front the back i just had to shave by the back door. 1/2 lines


----------



## kazma64




----------



## secondtonone317

yo KAZ clear out your PM box, I need some stockies for a fleetwood.....u got anythintg for sale? Even caprice steelies would work


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Feb 12 2009, 10:33 PM~12989646
> *kaz i need to get my shit done. let me know when you got time. i'm going to florida  i'll be back sat. so let me know when you ready. :biggrin:
> think about that york :0  :0  :0 and tell that ***** alex my interior is next. later, i'll holla when i get back
> *



i got you jay just let me know


----------



## kazma64




----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by allprokustoms.com_@Feb 19 2009, 12:57 AM~13045630
> *i got you jay just let me know
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
that ***** kaz keepin busy huh???


----------



## BAN-850-QUEEN

> _Originally posted by QB CONNECTION_@Mar 25 2007, 11:16 PM~7550518
> *GARBAGE
> *


yup


----------



## kazma64

:nicoderm:


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by BAN-850-QUEEN_@Feb 27 2009, 02:52 PM~13130537
> *yup
> *


thank you buddy I'll try to step my game up for you b. stay tuned! uffin:


----------



## Malice

you know you doing suttin good when ****** hate... fuck these lames kaz


----------



## kazma64

throw back.


----------



## kazma64

we going back into time


----------



## kazma64

way back


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Mar 1 2009, 05:04 PM~13146577
> *throw back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Awesome,lovin the rock throwers.


----------



## kazma64

R.I.P MY BOY PS WHO PUT ME ON TO THIS CAR LIFE


----------



## bkjaydog

damn ***** you OLD.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Mar 1 2009, 08:30 PM~13146773
> *damn ***** you OLD.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## GrimReaper

nice pixs kaz likein em 1.8s


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

before 









after




































my boy sap's 93 fleetwood new ride


----------



## kazma64

:0 

96 deville trying to fit 24s


----------



## bkjaydog

so dat ***** sap got the caddi huh


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## TYTE9D

nice work, looks like you stay busy.


----------



## bkjaydog

NEXT :wave: :wave:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## daoriginator64

sup kaz!!!!!!!!


----------



## kazma64

wzup manny hows the bomb coming along. swap meet coming up in belmont.


----------



## SLAMNFX

Holy shit........ in one of those pic's u was rocking the red reboks hi-tops....hahahahahahahaha :uh: 

B.I.G. Style call the crib.... same number..... same Hood... its all good....


----------



## daoriginator64

i know the bomb is getting there i havent really done shit to it though, just got a new setup for it, and i got a swap oout the fenders n shit but it will be done one day! lol. i be at belmont for sure when is it??? i will be there. get me the date


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Mar 20 2009, 07:24 PM~13341264
> *i know the bomb is getting there i havent really done shit to it though, just got a new setup for it, and i got a swap oout the fenders n shit but it will be done one day! lol. i be at belmont for sure when is it??? i will be there. get me the date
> *


march 28 29th


----------



## bkjay

kaz whats good its jay with the burgundy caddy my man is ready for them bags when can we come thru


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by bkjay_@Mar 30 2009, 07:36 PM~13436986
> *kaz whats good its jay with the burgundy caddy my man is ready for them bags when can we come thru
> *


call me up i lost your #. im ready.


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by bkjay_@Mar 30 2009, 10:36 PM~13436986
> *kaz whats good its jay with the burgundy caddy my man is ready for them bags when can we come thru
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
Not me :uh: :uh:


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Mar 31 2009, 05:40 PM~13445488
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> Not me :uh:  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Jay lemme find you goin skizzo (skitzo or however u spell it)


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

thanks for the advise SQUEAKY. 



























music by mawi 












































randalls!


----------



## SQUEAKYG

any time .. looks sweet :biggrin:


----------



## sin187sin

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 2 2009, 11:44 AM~13465450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## SLAMNFX

JESUS H CHRIST..... loook at that :0


----------



## bkjaydog

Damn that is a Dominican system if I ever saw one. It's gonna be a loud summer. :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

:yes:


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 6 2009, 10:29 AM~13496408
> *:yes:
> *


what kind of bags did you use for the front...any info would help....and how did you install the back bags.....thanx im new at this and im tryn to bag a caddy like da one in the first page


----------



## kazma64

thanks again SQUEAKY. :worship:


----------



## daoriginator64

official!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Malice

wassup kaz... you ever got a chance to check up on that for me ?


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 19 2009, 01:18 AM~13619784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit ***** went to english town and did not let me know 
lmao or is it because i dont have a fleetwood ???????? :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## kazma64

:yessad: ! just kidding. i went on a last minute thing.


----------



## Malice

yo kaz whats good man... i need this done


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by Malice_@Apr 25 2009, 02:09 AM~13684710
> *
> 
> 
> yo kaz whats good man... i need this done
> *


call me up monday


----------



## allprokustoms.com

yo helium is the shit fuck nitrogen


----------



## kazma64

lets see how these work


----------



## kazma64

randells 09 is back in affect.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## K I N G

nice caddy !!!!


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 1 2009, 05:41 AM~13752090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


r they both urs
they look clean


----------



## kazma64

no that one's my boy's.


----------



## allprokustoms.com

:0


> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 3 2009, 09:28 PM~13775057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
DAMN I NEED A FLLETWOOD


----------



## foey

can we see both caddies in full lock up, I want to compare both


----------



## kazma64

24s


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 3 2008, 09:00 PM~10568521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEEN THIS TODAY AROUND 116 AND LEX 2DAY


----------



## Malice

wrong car... your talking about this one...


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 11 2009, 07:24 PM~13855143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
hmm That's charlie's


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 11 2009, 07:24 PM~13855143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



daaayyyyumm!! 6's out back?? how bout da front?


----------



## kazma64

charlie boy. 400psi nitro


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

30s


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## sin187sin

fuck maybe I should just cross the border, and get you to do my bags..lol


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## GrimReaper

THANKS AGAIN KAZ HAD A GREAT TIME AND THE CADDY WAS CLEAN


----------



## kazma64

your very welcome homie. it was my pleasure


----------



## GrimReaper

it was alot of fun everyone was talkin about me n the car at the skool i was getin fone calls all day

ill b seein u soon wit my moms truck


----------



## kazma64




----------



## secondtonone317

cars looking good.....that was me that hit u up about the 22s today. Let me know when you and Charlie or the crew go crusing......I would like to join


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@May 17 2009, 05:41 PM~13914094
> *cars looking good.....that was me that hit u up about the 22s today. Let me know when you and Charlie or the crew go crusing......I would like to join
> *


your welcome by the shop anytime :biggrin: just roll by.


----------



## kazma64

my boy capone's sons bike


----------



## kazma64




----------



## daoriginator64

my nikka kaz! you always doing it dawg! see you soon my brotha!


----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## bkjaydog

Yo yall down for this trip on May 31st. meeting up in jersey and gonna ride out to MD from there. it's a sunday.


----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@May 18 2009, 05:54 PM~13924997
> *my nikka kaz! you always doing it dawg! see you soon my brotha!
> *


wuzup my brother. we got to roll out summer 09 is here.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

24s


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## kazma64




----------



## NYC68droptop

whats up Kaz. you movin out some nice cars keep it up ill see you rollin soon


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

any of u fellas got two 72 spoke d'z laying around f/s or f/t


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@May 20 2009, 06:28 PM~13951222
> *whats up Kaz. you movin out some nice cars keep it up ill see you rollin soon
> *


thanks p. hope all is good. see soon bro. if any shows pop up let me know :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## daoriginator64

this sunday fordham university is not too big though its jus a small local car show its a cop show for one of the precincts throw it. its ok if you aint got any thing else to do! in the bx


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@May 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13974050
> *this sunday fordham university is not too big though its jus a small local car show its a cop show for one of the precincts throw it. its ok if you aint got any thing else to do! in the bx
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper

CELEBRATE WITH US @ FORDHAM UNIVERSITY
5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW
FORDHAM UNIVERSITY & 48TH PCT. COMMUNITY COUNCIL PRESENT 
5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW- MAY 24, 2009
SHOW FROM 9:00 AM TO 4:00 PM

Show cars $20.00, walk-in $1.00

OPEN TO ALL
STREET RODS, CUSTOMS, LOW RIDERS STREET MACHINES, MUSCLE CARS, TUNERS, PRODUCTION VEHICLES AND TRUCKS

DASH PLAQUES * REFRESHMENTS * VENDOR SPACE AVAILABLE
OVER 75 AWARDS * MUSIC * FOOD * 50/50
PARKING LOT #1 ACROSS FROM THE BOTANICAL GARDENS

For information call:
Aida I. Haddock 914-642-0197
Louie Soto 845-590-5869


----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## badboyyaz1

yooo KAZ... you doing big thing bro... passed thru the block a little while ago see you sitting on new rims.. 

the other nite you passed in front of the shop (infiniti auto sounds) we was workin on a car you were riding high the suspension neons look fuckin sick on the caddy... 

***you should know who it is by the Screen Name****
was watching some of your vids on youtube and i remember you told me you be posting pics up on this site


----------



## badboyyaz1

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 28 2009, 12:35 AM~13712742
> *randells 09 is back in affect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yoooo!!! randalls be off the hook... Kaz lemme you next time you heading out there or going uptown... I got a few SoundBoyz that wanna check it out :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

randells :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## badboyyaz1

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 27 2009, 11:08 AM~14014208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> randells  :biggrin:
> *


yoo Kaz you was at randalls last nite?? or these pics were from the weekend??

I see the "DEXTER" astro has gone thru some upgrades... shyt looks O.D. LOUD!!


----------



## kazma64

this weekend was ccccccccrrrrrrrrrraaaaaazy!


----------



## Psycho631

whats up with the cops over there, they dont be shuttin it down


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@May 28 2009, 07:18 PM~14029074
> *whats up with the cops over there, they dont be shuttin it down
> *


no last sat. they was chillin listen to the music lol while they was eating the food lol but when it get late like 2 or 3 am they shut it down


----------



## kazma64

friday shut down 8am 
sunday was shut down at 5am

monday was shut down at 3am


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@May 28 2009, 04:18 PM~14029074
> *whats up with the cops over there, they dont be shuttin it down
> *


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 27 2009, 11:08 AM~14014208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> randells  :biggrin:
> *



Thats looks loud


----------



## kazma64




----------



## badboyyaz1

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 1 2009, 05:42 PM~14065606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yooo Kaz... thats this ***** ED's astro??
lol last time i seen it he was on stock wheels and missing half the speakers 
he got some pillar going down the middle of the van with speakers and shyt??

his shyt looks good bagged on rims... what are those? 20s or 22s?

heres a vid of it last year 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5HWjWPlTLs


----------



## kazma64

24s with airride. he killed it last sunday.


----------



## badboyyaz1

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 2 2009, 08:10 PM~14077125
> *24s with airride. he killed it last sunday.
> *


o0o werd... i never even knew 24z fit on a astro... i tho 20s looked big enough... 


aint that nigg got like 100 speekers in that bitch??? i gotta see that shyt.. i heard mukesh spose to be takin the legend up there soon... cant miss dat shyt


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## SLAMNFX

That mutt is a glory hound.... always in the camera...hahahaha


----------



## kazma64

this is killa!


----------



## SLAMNFX

hahahah... U know that dogs Ghetto Fam.... his teeth are all broken.... straight Hood Pit...


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 11 2009, 01:36 AM~14157282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Low Mentality! :cheesy: 

That shit is ill. You baggin it, Kaz?


----------



## kazma64

:yes:


----------



## kazma64

randells


----------



## kazma64




----------



## daoriginator64

yo kaz!!! there was madd mud there so we didnt stay, that shit was hectic and it was early! but we try to get back out there again! stay up brother! holla at ya boi!


----------



## kazma64

wzgood. m.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## SLAMNFX

AJAX.???? wtf?


----------



## kazma64

GHETTOFAM!


----------



## bkjaydog

yo kaz what time to englishtown on sunday????????


----------



## kazma64

7am etown sat funkflex at 7am lets roll i got everyone at the door for 10 all day just hit me 347 723 8198


----------



## bkjaydog

I can't go to the flex show that's my son's birthday. But we out to etown.
this ***** even taking over the radio. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

this will not be going to the show.


----------



## sin187sin

:uh: aww what the foooock


----------



## bigwilllowkey

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 27 2009, 01:41 AM~14312873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will not be going to the show.
> *


 :wow: WTF HAPPENED ???


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Jun 28 2009, 03:57 AM~14319331
> *:wow: WTF HAPPENED ???
> *


X2


----------



## SLAMNFX

man.... thats just a scratch.... it will buff out :0


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 27 2009, 02:36 AM~14312837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





WHAT.THE.FUCK. 

Hope u didnt hurt yaself


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by kazma64+Jun 27 2009, 02:36 AM~14312837-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kazma64_@Jun 27 2009, 02:41 AM~14312873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will not be going to the show.
> *


damn it didn't look so bad on your phone. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

damn that shit got fucked up, is it because of all the rain we were having?


----------



## My63impala

this might be a bad time to ask but if you want to part it out send me a pm


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 29 2009, 10:58 PM~14334379
> *this might be a bad time to ask but if you want to part it out send me a pm
> *


 :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 29 2009, 09:25 PM~14333316
> *damn that shit got fucked up, is it because of all the rain we were having?
> *


nah I think he just lost his brakes. chose a pole over hitting a person.


----------



## My63impala

ya man that really suck but makes me think twice before speeding or not putting my seat belt on in my 63. i always wondered though did you have your seatbelt on and did it really help i mean lap belts seem like they could be pretty useless?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jun 29 2009, 10:05 PM~14334456
> *nah I think he just lost his brakes. chose a pole over hitting a person.
> *


woulda been nice to see it in jersey, there werent many 60's impalas. mostly imports lol.


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 27 2009, 02:36 AM~14312837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF ohhh man WTF happen >???holy shit man


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 29 2009, 11:11 PM~14334537
> *ya man that really suck but makes me think twice before speeding or not putting my seat belt on in my 63. i always wondered though did you have your seatbelt on and did it really help i mean lap belts seem like they could be pretty useless?
> *



Seatbelts are for the weak. :0


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## badboyyaz1

Yo bro i got a NICE 1... lol 
them models was WAYYYYY!!!! to fuckin sexy


----------



## badboyyaz1

I got some pics from the show

















































































These guys should head out to randalls


----------



## badboyyaz1

We did this at the shop... 
Thanks KAZ for the help... lol.. we were bothering em at like 1am


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 26 2009, 11:36 PM~14312837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




oh my god thank you god for saving the henny


----------



## My63impala

i really want to know if he had the seatbelt on or not i know he lived but was it because of the seatbelt or just luck


----------



## kazma64

no seatbelt. no broken bone's. lots of luck. 








the new one ready to roll lucky bastard


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

NYC!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## kazma64

nice!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## baggedout81

kazma check your PM got some questions


----------



## kazma64




----------



## bkjaydog

yo kaz even my son is ready for the show.
for the low mentality bbq he's got something else.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

KAZ I NEED A BAG FOR THE REAR RIGHT ASAP FOR MY CADDY
BITCH BLEW AGAIN


347 601 3955 :angry:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kendrickrs

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 29 2009, 10:50 PM~14336582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro this girl is getting famous

http://www.mediatakeout.com/2009/34351-imp...s_go_wrong.html


----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## kazma64

randells!


----------



## bkjaydog

yo kaz what time we out. I'm getting a helium tank. I told arab to try to get me a 2ft hose for the regulator.
Yo alex I called you ***** call me back


----------



## kazma64

i got a hose somewhere here. i think we should leave early :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Aug 4 2009, 11:47 AM~14671841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo kaz what time we out. I'm getting a helium tank. I told arab to try to get me a 2ft hose for the regulator.
> Yo alex I called you ***** call me back
> *




yo let me know at what time we leaving are you taking the fam jay or solo


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Flamed360

that jeep is fuckin tits man!!!


----------



## ROLLOUT12183

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Aug 6 2009, 06:34 PM~14696635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good 
Those 24s ?


----------



## kazma64

thanks. 24s


----------



## kazma64

sunday at randells


----------



## kazma64




----------



## bkjaydog

damn ***** I was gonna head out there but I was beat


----------



## daoriginator64

sup bkjay!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Aug 10 2009, 03:12 PM~14725812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Wow thas mad hood. dude went to da show car wit a house arrest anklet... dedication.


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Aug 10 2009, 05:44 PM~14729031
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Wow thas mad hood. dude went to da show car wit a house arrest anklet... dedication.
> *


----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## kazma64

nice ones. ALEX.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Aug 10 2009, 08:20 PM~14728784
> *sup bkjay!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
yo what up


----------



## kazma64

i love randells!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

DO YOU A SET OF 12" CYLINDER'S?


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Aug 18 2009, 03:21 PM~14807414
> *DO YOU A SET OF 12" CYLINDER'S?
> *


i'll check


----------



## kazma64




----------



## 63 Pimpala

Whats good G-Fam? I met a couple of you guys at the Belmont show. I had the red with white top 63.


----------



## kazma64

wzup homie. sweetride.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Aug 21 2009, 03:02 PM~14840472
> *wzup homie. sweetride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks  . you guys going to the Individuals show?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## SLAMNFX

post up sum drasticbbq pics for us out of towners who missed it


----------



## badboyyaz1

quick vid of Kaz Caddy at the Brooklyn Show
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XML7elJKdQg


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

thank you 2 all my drastics cats


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

thanks to all my solow homie


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## BAGGD

That 300z is super saawweeettt!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Sep 11 2009, 02:41 PM~15053266
> *That 300z is super saawweeettt!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## ShibbyShibby

that's an awesome shot!


----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## bkjaydog

damn ***** aint waist no time putting up pics.
holla at you during the week.


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Sep 13 2009, 07:44 PM~15070041
> *damn ***** aint waist no time putting up pics.
> holla at you during the week.
> *



lol yea ***** yo kaz you had a good time at the show lol


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by allprokustoms.com_@Sep 14 2009, 06:17 AM~15074153
> *lol yea ***** yo kaz you had a good time at the show lol
> *


  :biggrin: good pics.


----------



## bkjaydog

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bkjaydog, astoria sounds :0 :0 
yo what up joel it's jay


----------



## mrbg

nice


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 3 2009, 10:23 AM~14968134
> *Ok Its official The "INDIVIDUALS" BBQ /Car Show is now Sept. 19 Saturday New location Flushing Meadows Park, parking lot on the Van Wyck Expwy Side!!!!!
> *


there you kaz.


----------



## mister camaro

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Mar 22 2007, 05:51 PM~7532606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## kazma64




----------



## YoungHef




----------



## kazma64

charlie boy


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Sep 11 2009, 12:56 PM~15052754
> *thanks to all my solow homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## allprokustoms.com

hey kaz these are some of the shirts vinyl heat transfers


----------



## allprokustoms.com

some kids shirts


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## bkjaydog

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bkjaydog, YoungHef
john what up

kaz good video don't forget vegas
and john don't forget to send that email

next year we gotta rep hard out here


----------



## kazma64

randells island big battle this sunday. long awaited


----------



## kazma64




----------



## bkjaydog

damn when was that today?


----------



## daoriginator64

g-fam and solow! a lethal combination!


----------



## kazma64

yup.


----------



## bkjaydog

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: bkjaydog, daoriginator64, kazma64
:0 :0 :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## daoriginator64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

wzup manny!


----------



## daoriginator64

wats poppin! aint shit workin hard bro! ya got some nice photo shoots my dawg!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## daoriginator64




----------



## daoriginator64




----------



## daoriginator64




----------



## daoriginator64




----------



## kazma64

thanks. i got to get the pics from the photographer my shits is kinda blurry


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

:thumbsup: maaaaaaaaannnnnnny!


----------



## daoriginator64

yo kaz! i gotta come kick it to yo crib one of these days my *****.


----------



## kazma64

mi casa es su casa. anytime buddy.


----------



## El Peak 64

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Oct 5 2009, 09:25 PM~15278446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn she's fine :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## 1SICK8T4

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

I can vouch for G-Fam Customs.... One of ya builds is here in P.A right now, Clean work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Keep up the good work Kaz...


----------



## tical killa beez

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Oct 6 2009, 09:55 PM~15288232
> *randells island big battle this sunday. long awaited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



turn that shit up i bet i can hear it from rhode island


----------



## Malice

is this battle tonight or did it happen already ?


----------



## NYLOW

Here are two from that show in LI


----------



## bkjaydog

damn ***** you slackin. probably still sleeping. get the vegas videos up.

GFAM Films
presents the chinatown street hop and shit talking vol.1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

still hurtn from vegas. i need one more day to recover


----------



## kazma64




----------



## bkjaydog

good shit can't wait for the next one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Oct 16 2009, 06:57 PM~15382141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice good footage


----------



## bkjaydog

kaz and herman fukin with drunk ass elvis


----------



## allprokustoms.com

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Oct 19 2009, 02:54 PM~15403453
> *kaz and herman fukin with drunk ass elvis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




holllllly shitttttttt another elvis sighting


----------



## allprokustoms.com

reppin @ fright fest six flags


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

:thumbsup:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## Reckless

Hey Kazma!
Whats up this is Kris from Corona.
w the azure blue 64.....

finally got up on this forum..... 

peep the new ride...


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Nov 2 2009, 11:02 PM~15545161
> *Hey Kazma!
> Whats up this is Kris from Corona.
> w the azure blue 64.....
> 
> finally got up on this forum.....
> 
> peep the new ride...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookn good buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## allprokustoms.com

white, black,tee from small to 5xl
any color logo 
12.00 pick up at 1368 myrtle ave bklyn ny 11237
15.00 shipped payment thru paypal
contact 718-812-7063 alex


----------



## bkjaydog

lookin good. I'm out to DR for a week. I'm gonna swing thru the shop when I get back. Gotta get some shirts for the kids.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## Reckless

Kazma, PM sent.


----------



## Pure Xtc

*what up G-FAM!!!!!!!


WHAT YOU PLAYAS SAYIN'!!!!!*


----------



## YoungHef

Whats good Jas  



> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 15 2009, 12:22 AM~15667730
> *what up G-FAM!!!!!!!
> WHAT YOU PLAYAS SAYIN'!!!!!
> *


----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## astoria sounds




----------



## NYLOW

Are they for sale ?


----------



## astoria sounds

yea


----------



## bkjaydog

damn kid I gotta go bye the shop to check it out.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 22 2009, 06:57 AM~15743232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 23 2009, 11:53 PM~15761755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pic


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 23 2009, 11:53 PM~15761755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What rims and what size are they?


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## Flamed360

Holy trimmed fender!!! Id hate to be the shop that hes bringin them wheels to cause them bitches are gonna bend up them streets.


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 25 2009, 06:32 PM~15781082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am looking for 22's that will tuck and not hit the inside of the wheel well like yours do. I don't want your exact rims but they look good on yours. I need the full dimensions of them so that I may find another set that fits. Backspacing, offset (mm), and wide for the rims please. Thats why im asking the make and model of yours. Thanks.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 25 2009, 07:32 PM~15781082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Kaz, I want to buy a couple of Winter hats, what's up?


----------



## TuCamote

It was great to see you in Times Square Kaz, good to know you rep hard out there


----------



## TuCamote

I wish I would have kept my caddy


----------



## daoriginator64




----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Dec 2 2009, 05:58 PM~15850568
> *It was great to see you in Times Square Kaz, good to know you rep hard out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its was good to see you to. hope you had fun that nite with the fam. the pic are crrrrrrrrrraaaaazzzzzy i love them thanks. let me know if anything is going on i love to roll happy holidays homie


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 2 2009, 06:21 PM~15850913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wzup buddy. happy holidays :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 2 2009, 10:35 PM~15851950
> *its was good to see you to. hope you had fun that nite with the fam. the pic are crrrrrrrrrraaaaazzzzzy i love them thanks. let me know if anything is going on i love to roll happy holidays homie
> *


Next time I see you I will give you a disc with all the photos I have :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Nov 19 2009, 11:09 PM~15720300
> *damn kid I gotta go bye the shop to check it out.
> *


Hey Jay, I lost my phone and your number bro!! :angry:


----------



## Reckless

Anyone looking for some Dayton's 15x7 Reverse Lace w/ or w/o Vogue tires...?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=514510


----------



## Big Young

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 21 2007, 08:25 PM~7952197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Homie


----------



## TuCamote

Yo Kaz, what's up Man!!!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Dec 18 2009, 05:42 AM~16018065
> *Yo Kaz, what's up Man!!!
> *


whats up homie i didn't forget you. i got to go pick them up from alex :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

Hey Kaz......Happy holiday homie, hope you have a wonderful day with the family, that goes for everyone that visit Kaz' home in layitlow!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

merry christmas to all my layitlow homies


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jan 6 2010, 03:18 AM~16200749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

Feels special, thanks for using someof my photos Kaz


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jan 8 2010, 07:07 AM~16223896
> *Feels special, thanks for using someof my photos Kaz
> *


wzup homie. you welcome buddy, i cant wait to get some more pics from you. i still got to get you those shits . maybe next week. its to cold to even think.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jan 8 2010, 08:29 PM~16229153
> *wzup homie. you welcome buddy, i cant wait to get some more pics from you. i still got to get you those shits . maybe next week. its to cold to even think.
> *


Thanks bro, yeah, can't wait to rock them either, just give me a call, I would love to shooot your cadi in the city


----------



## ROLLOUT12183

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 25 2009, 06:10 AM~16085620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic


----------



## regalman85




----------



## Reckless

just incase anyone in the tri-state is looking for a 64...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=518334


----------



## kazma64

GL with the sale homie.


----------



## daoriginator64

my nikka kazma!!!!! wats poppin!!!! hope to see u soon!


----------



## kazma64

for sure for sure. ..... this weather is messing up my flow.


----------



## TuCamote




----------



## daoriginator64

g-fam built caddy! shit was dope!


----------



## daoriginator64




----------



## kazma64

back on the grind 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## NYLOW

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] Lift

Lookin good Kaz!!


----------



## kazma64

Mission Haiti 
Hosted by Low Mentality and Tri-State Evo
Please join us in the relief effort to help the children in Haiti. 
Even the smallest gesture can help change and improve the chances of survival for thousands of children. 
Thank you for your interest in the matter and hope to have you take part in the relief effort in Haiti.

Who: Save the Children
Low Mentality Car Club
Tri-State Evo Car Club

What: Bowl-A-Thon! Fundraiser
$25.00 a ticket


When: sunday January 31 2010 4 PM - 7 PM 

Where: AMF Garden City Lanes
987 Stewart Ave
Garden City NY 11530

Why: Haiti Emergency Relief Fund for Children


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jan 29 2010, 04:18 PM~16452363
> *Mission Haiti
> Hosted by Low Mentality and Tri-State Evo
> Please join us in the relief effort to help the children in Haiti.
> Even the smallest gesture can help change and improve the chances of survival for thousands of children.
> Thank you for your interest in the matter and hope to have you take part in the relief effort in Haiti.
> 
> Who: Save the Children
> Low Mentality Car Club
> Tri-State Evo Car Club
> 
> What: Bowl-A-Thon! Fundraiser
> $25.00 a ticket
> When: sunday January 31 2010 4 PM - 7 PM
> 
> Where: AMF Garden City Lanes
> 987 Stewart Ave
> Garden City NY 11530
> 
> Why: Haiti Emergency Relief Fund for Children
> *


Shit...should have checked before, Should havew call me Kaz....Good Cause bro, Keep it up!!!!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## ROLLOUT12183

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Feb 11 2010, 10:48 PM~16588356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice any pics of that caddy?


----------



## kazma64




----------



## daoriginator64

wud up kazma!!!!


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 16 2010, 05:47 PM~16632175
> *wud up kazma!!!!
> *


i lost my phone and contacts pm your #. wzup m hope all is good this winter sucks ball joints :biggrin:


----------



## badboyyaz1

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jan 4 2010, 03:53 PM~16181457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o0o shyt my nig went and got his setup done 

its all good nig aint even call me to check it out though
yoo kaz you know i promote you to everybody... lol i told that ***** Dave dont even think to hit up anyone else to do it... 

But what happend i tho they was gonna do the black wagon also... he needs bags QUICK... lol he be draggin ass all over the place... and his new system setup gonna be even more heavy 

yo Kaz when the next show or meet... im get tired of just posting street races on the youtube page... lol


----------



## badboyyaz1

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jan 25 2010, 03:23 AM~16402211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yoo chewy set-up came out NICE... he was showin me ova by Marvin crib...


----------



## Reckless

Sorry to spam your thread Kazma, but 1 of my 64's is up for sale, _Tell a friend _

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=518334


Thanks and see you this summer.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Reckless

Hey kazma, do you charge batteries?

I need my batteries charged. My charger took a crap... and i need a few things taken care of on the 64... when can i swing by with the 64? tomorrow?


----------



## allprokustoms.com

HERE IS THE LINK KAZ FOR 2 GIRLS 1 CUP 

http://www.flurl.com/video/5496822_comments.htm


----------



## TuCamote

Kaz, what's good homie, Holla!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## Kdraulics




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO

hay whats size rimz are them on that van 26s or 24s that shit look nice and when the air bags are all the way down does rub the tires in the back and frount


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Mar 20 2010, 08:36 PM~16948651
> *hay whats size rimz are them on that van 26s or 24s that shit look nice and when the air bags are all the way down does rub the tires in the back and frount
> *


26s


----------



## Reckless

*This is going to be* :guns:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Deez_nutss

yo kaz are those led wheel weel light blue or white?........i got the nderbody kit and the wheel weel kit for my caddy whats good with the install got any openings this week? billz


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Hostilenatve

What's the fill time with all those compressers?how long well the batteries last &do thay charge off the alternater?that shit looks good homie


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## Reckless

Was this the cruise you told me about ?


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## DirtySanchez

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 12 2010, 02:24 PM~17168879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats whats up we all gotta meet up & cruise! too bad rain tomorrow or else we would be out there


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Apr 15 2010, 06:30 PM~17205911
> *Thats whats up we all gotta meet up & cruise! too bad rain tomorrow or else we would be out there
> *


just let me know. or post it on this topic.


----------



## bkjaydog

Yo what up I been trying to reach you give me a call


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

this is coco she's the newest member to the fam


----------



## kazma64

good ol aim never fails. they suck.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by kazma64+Apr 20 2010, 01:36 AM~17244649-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good ol aim never fails. they suck.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kazma64_@Apr 20 2010, 01:41 AM~17244667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got anymore picks of this one


----------



## TEKNIQUEZ

Hey Kazz... Ready To Rock in The City Again??


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by TEKNIQUEZ_@Apr 20 2010, 05:31 PM~17251329
> *Hey Kazz... Ready To Rock in The City Again??
> *


just hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## SLAMNFX

shoes on that puppy look like 26'z..lol... gonna b stout!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## DirtySanchez

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 16 2010, 01:07 AM~17208557
> *just let me know. or post it on this topic.
> *


this friday, Times Square 9:00ish looks like no rain this friday


----------



## kazma64

got to the city around 1am


----------



## kazma64




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 26 2010, 10:09 PM~17310775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## bkjaydog

my new cutty
I know you gonna like it. :uh: :uh: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Apr 30 2010, 06:02 PM~17354820
> *my new cutty
> I know you gonna like it. :uh:  :uh:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


watch them potholes buddy


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## wowitout

:biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 8 2010, 03:21 AM~17426154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that burban is badd


----------



## bigbelly

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: the burban is bad ass!!!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## HARDLUCK88

sup guyz!? hopefully the weather is good to the city this year


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 17 2010, 06:36 PM~17520032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn u guys in city island? let me know nextime


----------



## Carznmore1

what size wheels are on the white 90 box and the black and grey 79 box?


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## yukon1000

i saw the red caddy in LI last weekend...tuff lookin!


----------



## Reckless

Any swap meets going down in the NYC/NJ/CT/PA area?????


----------



## yukon1000

HUBBARDS IMPALA PARTS AT SPRING CARLISLE, PA JUNE 25/27....SWAP MEET


----------



## kazma64




----------



## yukon1000

yo kazma64 :wow: rolling hard


----------



## kazma64




----------



## pupps175

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 26 2010, 06:19 PM~17310143
> *got to the city around 1am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats whats up kas the pics came out crazy light blue caddy on 4s is mine my get happy cadi allday hot cars that roll with kas thanks :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 26 2010, 04:50 AM~17891362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you guys must have really high curbs where you live...


----------



## kazma64




----------



## Reckless

i want to offer this up to NYC locals that might actually get good use of it..

FREE

-1964 Chevy impala powerglide trans w torque converter

-Chevy 305 long block (Complete bottom end with complete heads)
NO ACCESSORIES OR MANIFOLD
Flywheel still attached to motor.

Both would need a rebuild.
haven't ran since 2001

Please email me to schedule pick up.

[email protected](dot)com 

it's FREE so please keep the questions to a minimum

Items located in ST.ALBANS NY 11412


----------



## lowriden

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Feb 7 2008, 04:01 AM~9884582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thinking about bagging my fleetwood... how much for a set up like this in the same car


----------



## kazma64

2010 randells summer jump off


----------



## kazma64




----------



## yukon1000

:wow: next time


----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## DrasticNYC

Kaz, your the man!


----------



## yukon1000

looks good!


----------



## solowbx

TtT! what up KAZ..


----------



## 1SICK8T4

shout out from P.A!!! This the show Esco called u about.... :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

thanks for the pics. cadi lookn sick...........


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## munge63

First thing i gotta say is great work Kaz,i got a dumb question and i hope you don't mind me puttin it up here but i was hopin you could answer it for me.How do you get a bagged car to lay? does it matter on rim size like 13" compared to 26"? or is it the cylinder size? Thanks


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## joeferia

:thumbsup:


----------



## bsandhu

donks FTL


----------



## kazma64

car show battle


----------



## kazma64

to all my randalls peeps this is the first.


----------



## allprokustoms.com




----------



## bsandhu

what do you mean uncolor and color?


----------



## kazma64

car club or no car club


----------



## TuCamote




----------



## kazma64

:thumbsup:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## daoriginator64

sup kaz!


----------



## kazma64

wzup manny.


----------



## kazma64

this was the last pic my camera took. r.i.p to my cam time for a new one


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 10 2010, 03:57 PM~18535992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool pics!!!


----------



## kazma64




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

waddup GFAM if any ya interested,

Serious offers only, p.m. or email me-
bump for a perfect holiday gift, that will keep giving :biggrin:

Child's Play is for sale 1450 everything included, airkit, all parts, even chucky himself



















Save on shipping, I can drop it off, I'm in Queens all the time


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 14 2010, 09:00 PM~18568924
> *sup kaz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!!!


----------



## 93candylac

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Aug 12 2010, 08:04 PM~18296769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size rims you have on this fleet? and do you have any pics of it layed out? looks real nice. :cheesy:


----------



## daoriginator64

too cold to play kaz? wats goody my *****!


----------



## NYLO-LO

i got a clean 88 gbody cutlass for sale, stock and uncut v8 305 selling with out daytons. car will come with 442 wheels blk/chrome lip, H.I.D's, 2 10inch subs, 6x9's in the rear with pioneer cd head unit, AC and heat work great, strong tranny, no leaks and she starts right up, few new parts etc... only reason its up for grabs is because i just picked up a 78 monte  car is in the bronx if interested


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## ROLLOUT12183

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 23 2010, 09:57 AM~19401855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## kazma64

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 23 2010, 07:57 AM~19401855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great work! have a happy new year


----------



## kazma64




----------



## baggedout81

DAM you fellas got dumped on :wow:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## m0y316

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jan 4 2011, 02:03 AM~19497876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jan 15 2011, 10:28 PM~19608260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64

2011 summer is coming


----------



## Reckless

Tough.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## allprokustoms.com

dominican rep.'s randells island setup lmao


----------



## allprokustoms.com

dominican rep.'s randells island setup lmao








:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## bkjaydog

Damn ***** after 3 years you back. lol me too Yo you gonna be at the shop tomorrow? I gotta swing by.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## DTA

kazma64 said:


> ROLO DE BOGOTA.


shit my dude you brought it back to 07 , I seen the caddy at sachins house :thumbsup: you going to Belmont on sunday or what? bring the team.


----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------



## kazma64




----------

